# What kind of race(s) are you attracted to?



## Fixfounded1994

This thread isn't meant to start any race wars or anything. Everyone has their own preference and that's completely fine.

Truth be told, I've had a thing for Asians for like, 10 years now :lol

They're just adorable. But I doubt I'll date one, especially due to the fact that I'm not confident enough I'll get one :sus 

But that doesn't mean I'll stop liking them ahah.

I like other races too, its just that they stand out the most to me


----------



## Farideh

I am also attracted to Asians.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I'm going to wait until more people join because I feel too weird with my response. Though the race vs. ethnicity thing. Whew, no doubt some people are gonna get bent out of shape for that.


----------



## 87wayz

Women


----------



## ShadyGFX

White/Asian


----------



## Puppet Master

Caucasians and Asians (Japanese, Chinese, Vietnamese you get the idea)


----------



## komorikun

I like Latinos and people of southern European heritage. I used to like Japanese but now not really. Half Japanese and half white can be nice too or 1/4 black and 3/4 white (common in Brazil). I don't like the extreme skin colors. Very white or very black is not my thing.


----------



## pastels

white guys but ill date any race


----------



## theseventhkey

I pretty sure that there is someone in every "race" I could be attracted to, there are too many people in this world to say "I only like this type".


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

I don't mind marathons, but the sprints really get me going.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

There are hot girls in every race. I don't discriminate


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

All


----------



## TobeyJuarez

ussually im attracted to white girls (ussually brunettes, red heads, or dirty blondes. But platinum blonds kinda turn me off.... i guess i like a contrast in between the girl hair and her skin color for what ever reason... i know that weird but idgaf lol) and latinas... but race doesnt really matter too me that much, i melt for girls who ride horses though lol

oh and i have a thing for long hair (like shoulder length or a little bit longer but oldy enough i dont like it if its down all the time, i like it when they put it in a bun or put it in a hair clip thing in the back) and thick hair (on her head of course lol) i just wanna fluff it lol

i guess i just have a thing for girls with nice hair esp... if they are pretty too, but body wise i dont really care that much



















marry me :mushy :blush

i feel weird now...


----------



## TheFather

I don't care. 

White girls, though, if you want to get technical.


----------



## Mr Bacon

*Latinas! Tan skin, angel faces, thick thighs and outrageous curves...* aaaah what else could I wish for?

Although, I have a tendency to crave a certain race, then change my mind and become obsessed with another one, and then move on and change my mind again... it all goes in a circle ^^.

The types that I am totally not attracted to, though, are these black girls with very dark skin. For some reason.


----------



## Monotony

White girls without stupid tans and quite a few Asian girls.


----------



## lisbeth

I'm attracted to all races. There are attractive and unattractive people in every race.

Though I think I tend to see a higher proportion of unattractive white guys, compared to unattractive guys of other races. I don't know why that is.


----------



## Cam1

I don't find myself sexually attracted to people of other races. I sort of wish this wasn't the case but I can't help it. It could be a result of living in a state that is 97% white... not sure.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Okay, I got this ****.

Okay sure I wanna play.

I like Hispanic guys (you know what I mean when I say Hispanic, don't start with the, "But wait, these guys aren't Hispanic" "Hispanic is the correct term") and white guys and OH MY GOD I don't know why but like Middle Eastern... Indian... Arab.... you know, _those_ types of guys (again, don't get bogged down with pedantics) those guys. The most.

If I were straight though I would really prefer black (like a certain OP here *cough* *cough*) and Asian women.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

lisbeth said:


> I'm attracted to all races. There are attractive and unattractive people in every race.
> 
> Though I think I tend to see a higher proportion of unattractive white guys, compared to unattractive guys of other races. I don't know why that is.


Same, attracted to people no matter what their race. Although some people look sexier because of their race.


----------



## Fixfounded1994

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Okay, I got this ****.
> 
> Okay sure I wanna play.
> 
> I like Hispanic guys (you know what I mean when I say Hispanic, don't start with the, "But wait, these guys aren't Hispanic" "Hispanic is the correct term") and white guys and OH MY GOD I don't know why but like Middle Eastern... Indian... Arab.... you know, _those_ types of guys (again, don't get bogged down with pedantics) those guys. The most.
> 
> If I were straight though I would really prefer black (like a certain OP here *cough* *cough*) and Asian women.


:lol! I'm honored


----------



## Noca

Latinas or Asians


----------



## Linlinh

All my crushes were Caucasian.


----------



## nubly

Asians, white, hispanic, middle eastern and native American.


----------



## Josh2323

I'm caucasian/hispanic and I like latinas, indian, black, asian, and brunette caucasian women.


----------



## mesmerize

caucasian: nordic people and north americans....western europe too


----------



## Zeppelin

I really have been attracted to females of all races in the past so I can't really say one more than another.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

White
Hispanic
Black

I'm not really attracted to Asian women.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

komorikun said:


> And the guy has to have brown or green eyes. I've found that blue-eyed guys are horrible kissers.


Rock solid logic.


----------



## basuraeuropea

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Rock solid logic.


haha - seriously.


----------



## komorikun

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Rock solid logic.


After those experiences I don't even want to take a chance. One licked my face and the other bit both lips at once.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

komorikun said:


> After those experiences I don't even want to take a chance. One licked my face and the other bit both lips at once.


I guess they were just dumb, I always bite the lower lip.

I do have brown eyes though lol.


----------



## low

White. Not interested in dating outside my sub-species personally.


----------



## komorikun

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I guess they were just dumb, I always bite the lower lip.
> 
> I do have brown eyes though lol.


I have kissed brown-eyed guys who were not good kissers but no one was nearly as bad as those two guys.

Biting one lip is good but both.....can you imagine what that guy might do if he went down on a woman? Oh the horror.....:afr


----------



## RelinquishedHell

low said:


> White. Not interested in dating outside my sub-species personally.


Wow lol.


----------



## MobiusX

Hispanic but that's not a race, Italian, Russian


----------



## pati

Tall skinny white dudes. It's a curse.


----------



## Swanhild

MobiusX said:


> Hispanic but that's not a race, Italian, Russian


Italian and Russian are not races either, they're ethnicities.


----------



## jc22

East Asian, white, black. Hm


----------



## applesauce5482

all


----------



## lisbeth

low said:


> White. Not interested in dating outside my sub-species personally.


And what sub-species is that?

Given your signature, I guess it's not surprising that your prejudice doesn't stop at gender.


----------



## MindOverMood

komorikun said:


> And the guy has to have brown or green eyes. *I've found that blue-eyed guys are horrible kissers.*


:no


komorikun said:


> I have green eyes. All colors can be pretty but I find very light shades of blue creepy. *Also the worst kissers have been blue-eyed*, was horrible..... So, I vote for brown or green eyes.





komorikun said:


> For the LADIES (or men)
> Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):
> 
> *Has blue eyes: OFF (in my experience guys with blue eyes are bad kissers)*





komorikun said:


> I like guys with black hair and either brown or green eyes. After living in South America and Japan for so long, lighter colored hair (even brown) is a turn off. *And the 2 blue eyed guys that I kissed were horrible kissers, so never again.* uke





komorikun said:


> Fact. I have had several horrible kisses. The two worst were: one guy licked my face like a dog and another bit both my upper and bottom lip at the same time. *Both of them had blue eyes*, coincidence??





komorikun said:


> Light blue eyes are creepier. And in my experience *blue-eyed men are bad kissers*.





komorikun said:


> Anything but blue is fine. *I've found that blue-eyed guys are bad kissers *after a couple unfortunate incidents, so never again!!
> 
> I voted for brown, green, and hazel.





komorikun said:


> Long fingernails
> Chubby cheeks
> *Blue eyes (tend to be bad kissers)*
> Hair that is not black
> Too skinny or too fat
> Bad breath
> Yucky teeth
> Bad kisser
> Premature ejaculation
> Guys who are done for the night after only one round
> Guys who don't drink or do any drugs whatsoever
> Tells me what I should wear or complains about my clothes/hair
> 
> I could also say dumb or religious but the truth is I might still want to bang them even if I couldn't stand to date them.





komorikun said:


> I guess I've had similar revelations. Like maybe I'd be okay with dating guys who are under 5'6 (as long as other things aren't small too), balding (as long as he shaves his head),* has blue eyes (as long as he isn't a horrible kisser like previous experiences with blue-eyed men)*, or eats meat (as long as he reduces his meat consumption significantly). This would significantly expand the number of men I could potentially date.





komorikun said:


> Do whatever you want. I'm mostly attracted Latinos or Southern Europeans. *The typical American white guy (brown/blonde hair with blue eyes) does nothing f*or me.


----------



## komorikun

^^^^^And? Am I repeating myself too much?


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Races dont really matter as much to me. I've been attracted to white, black, latin, indian, asian, and all other types of women before. It's more the individual.


----------



## Black And Mild

komorikun said:


> Am I repeating myself too much?


No, not at all


----------



## Raphael200

None of them.Odd,I know,I am mentally disabled in so many ways FIY.


----------



## komorikun

Black And Mild said:


> No, not at all


Well, good. :b


----------



## Twelve Keyz

MindOverMood said:


> :no


lol wow


----------



## mysterioussoul

I'm Asian and I am mainly attracted to Caucasian women. I find them intimidating though. Well, I find all attractive girls intimidating.


----------



## nubly

MindOverMood said:


> :no


uh...are you logging her posts?


----------



## low

lisbeth said:


> And what sub-species is that?
> 
> Given your signature, I guess it's not surprising that your prejudice doesn't stop at gender.


Well WTH? It wasn't even a prejudice statement. Are you anti-white or something?

What prejudice? It's anti-prejudice. It has nothing to do with the discussion really though and I'm not getting the blame for derailing the thread. You brought it up.


----------



## AllToAll

I'm more attracted to a guy's style coupled with his attitude/personality than his skin color.

I like 'em black:

















I like 'em white:









I like 'em Latinos:









I like 'em Asian:


----------



## MindOverMood

nubly said:


> uh...are you logging her posts?


It's called the search button.


----------



## nubly

MindOverMood said:


> It's called the search button.


Uh huh


----------



## nullptr

*This*


87wayz said:


> Women


But I do have a fantasy of dating a liberal russian jewish girl who was born in the u.s but knows russian. Or I do have a thing for twi'leks.


----------



## cautious

No preference, I like 'em all. 
There's something special about a guy/girl with dark hair & blue/green eyes...


----------



## Marleywhite

I like white men and Asian girls, but race isn't that important for me.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

when i was younger? i was attracted to anything "male" that had a pulse.

Today? I'll take anything "male" with a pulse - oh, and a heart rate of at least 120 beats per min.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Chinese/ Japanese , half asian  and other guys with light skin ,dark hair and dark eyes.


----------



## probably offline

I'm usually attracted to white guys(I have a thing for russian guys for example), but I don't discriminate. I've had a black boyfriend in the past.


----------



## rawrguy

White or asian girls. Mixed between those two is fine as well. I don't really find any girls outside of those two races attractive, although there are a few exceptions.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

FamiliarFlames said:


> Eloquently stated by Mr Casey.


lmao


----------



## straightarrows

I find Mixed-Race +++ HOOOOT!!!.... anyway I'm not ready to Love!...I"ll make a longer reply later


----------



## Malek

I can be attracted to any skin color I find, especially if she has long dark hair... Then my heart starts pounding, I don't know why. :love2

I suppose this is because I transferred to a lot of different schools, from generally white elementary, then mostly black middle school. After the parent's divorce, then mostly Hispanic the other half of middle school all through high school.

So yeah, I'm not shallow at all when it comes to race, I just essentially shoot myself in the foot whenever any girl finds me even remotely interesting. :afr


----------



## apersonintheory

Asians, Asians and also Asians. <3


----------



## James_Russell

kn..known parallel? :um


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

a pers0n said:


> kn..known parallel? :um


Nah, if it were him then he'd bash anyone who said anything besides blond haired, blue eyed women.


----------



## Penny

Thread moved to Relationships Forum


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

All kinds mang'


----------



## kilgoretrout

Pasty


----------



## Evo

Caucasian, Black, Asian, Hispanic, Middle Eastern, Arab, Indian, Pacific Islander, mixed; basically all races.


----------



## pete24

Indians, Birmingham UK... hell yea...

Been out there years back, met the hottest indians (no not asians, arent asians chinese?)

Total stunners


----------



## lyric

Koreans and White boys are in season for me currently.

Not surprising that most people find white people attractive automatically. Interesting.


----------



## Amocholes

White, Black, Asian (all types), Latino, Native American, Middle Eastern, Slavic and mixtures of any of the a fore mentioned. Actually there is a lot to be said for the mutt. Don't believe me, just look at Halle Berry. She is one of the most beautiful women alive and I'm not into women.


----------



## James_Russell

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Nah, if it were him then he'd bash anyone who said anything besides blond haired, blue eyed women.


:lol true


----------



## avoidobot3000

I like potato sack races.


----------



## Canucklehead

I haven't found a race that I am not attracted to.


----------



## General Specific

My own generally..


----------



## PickleNose

I appreciate all of them. I am most attracted to white and Latino. I'm not sure if Jewish is a race but it seems like every time I start really thinking a woman is really hot, I find out she's Jewish. I guess I have a thing for Jewish women but I don't really know if they have any common traits. Maybe it's just a vibe they give off that I can't resist.


----------



## Michael11

White, asian and latino.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Jerks I guess :sus


----------



## scarpia

Orion slave girls!!!


----------



## bsd3355

all girls, but mostly white girls.


----------



## trinitrish

I like em mixed up. I've never really dated a guy with any pure race. All my serious dates were mixed with couple of the following: Asian/Spanish/Black/Indian/Amerindian/Caucasian. My last BF of 5 yrs was Caucasian/Japanese and just recently I dated a french caucasian. So you could definitely say I like some milk in my tea! WOOT


----------



## Brasilia

Human Race


But Middle-Eastern/Persian looking


----------



## Alas Babylon

White and Asian probably the most. I have been attracted to people of every race, but not as much as those two. 
It's not like it's a conscious choice, who you're sexually attracted to. I would like to say I've been equally attracted to all races, but I simply haven't, it's just a fact that different people will always find different traits more sexually appealing than others.


----------



## Soilwork

Caucasian and Arabic/Persian. I'm not so keen on women of Sub Saharan African descent or those from the far east.


----------



## Whatev

All but orange. Sorry orange people.


----------



## Sourdog

I'd say I prefer white, but I'm open to all races.


----------



## Sourdog

Borophyll said:


> All but orange. Sorry orange people.


 racist!


----------



## jc22

As long as they do what I tell them


----------



## BrookeHannigan

My ultimate preference is caucasian(white/middle eastern man)
I have dated asian guys before,never black guys ive never seen one in my own country lol,
But i think every race has hot guys so i dont really care, but somehow all my exes either look like adrian grenier or jade hassoune, which to me are the hottest men alive lol
So my preference would be middle easterns and southern european looking 
Then again all colours are welcome when they are hot,not now though i have a bf & hes afghan:yes
Oh and arabs too i guess, i dont know the difference(If there is any) between middle eastern and arab..


----------



## pita

I don't have a preference. I've had crushes of various races.

For a long time I wasn't attracted to white guys at all, but I've gotten over that.


----------



## Cyanide420

I just love men in general.


----------



## jc22

Hey I'm a man


----------



## pudding

people that look multiracial


----------



## farfegnugen

I would say all, though after working with some Indian-Pakistani women that were 10's I might lean in that direction if I could.


----------



## Loveless

I used to be all about the Asians. But nowadays I'm about the Caucasians. Specifically blondes. Blondes are just fantastic


----------



## rymo

I also used to have Asian fever. Now I don't find them any more or less attractive than most other races. I think I found them innocent-looking and it was less intimidating to me so I thought I had a chance. Now I am open to everything pretty much, but I prefer white brunettes. Blondes just don't do it for me ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## jimity

.


----------



## little toaster

I guess any that looks European. I think that gets more common in girls who are half-this and half-that.

Sometimes I meet some girls who look like they could be Indian (from India) or Hispanic, and I can't tell without staring.


----------



## godhelpme2

my boyfriend is part native american, saf.


----------



## Raulz0r

I don't really have a preference towards any kind of race, my family is pretty open minded about these kind of stuff, and they raised me accordingly, don't know how racist this is but, I would really fancy meeting a girl of Asian ethnicity, I find them pretty fascinating.


----------



## Strwbrry

Um... Indian, Middle eastern/Persian, Italian guys :b


----------



## Raulz0r

Found the perfect song about my taste in women.


----------



## DontDoSadness

I used to only be attracted to people within my race but I'm not like that anymore. I'm attracted to all races but my preferences are white guys and asian guys.

edit: I find it interesting that many people here are going by sexual attraction instead of romantic attraction. *shrugs*


----------



## lyric

Glue said:


> I don't have a preference. I find women of all races beautiful.
> 
> Most of the girls I've had a crush on have been hispanic, *black,* and white.


YAS.


----------



## GroupHug

I think a lot of it has to do with population. I live in a very heavily Asian populated area (close to around 50%), so it's not hard to develop certain preferences. :um


----------



## Loveless

I developed an ASian preference when there was none around aha.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Yes I have some favourites basic on looks.


----------



## lyric

Wohwoh said:


> I like all kinds of girls but I do have a bit of a soft spot for black girls. There have been some times where wasn't attracted to white girls as much as the others but I don't think there will ever be a time when I wouldn't want to be with a female certain group.


My lovely Wohwoh. 

How have you been doing anyway?


----------



## DontDoSadness

Loveless said:


> I developed an ASian preference when there was none around aha.


ditto lol


----------



## AceEmoKid

I grew up my whole life in a little bubble of a suburb filled with 90% asian population. So all my crushes have inevitably been on asian people XD Oh, except for this one indian boy in my ju-jitsu class when I was little 

I don't really have a preference as long as they look good in some aspect.


----------



## JohnnyWhite

white girls probably love this thread


----------



## peacelovemusic

I love Asians too, ahaaa. but really any race, it just depends on the person


----------



## DontDoSadness

JohnnyWhite said:


> white girls probably love this thread


:roll probably :no


----------



## Metrodorus

Tanned/olive complexion ethnic groups. The exact ethnic group isn't so much important to me as the skin tone. Hispanic, Middle-Eastern, Mulatto, etc. tend to be groups that I find really attractive...


----------



## BrookeHannigan

JohnnyWhite said:


> white girls probably love this thread


lollollollollollollol not really,:roll
What i do LOVE is to see how open everyone is to dating people of all colours,
Atleast on here dont know in the most part of the real offline world,
I mean even online there are whole websites dedicated to hating people/anti a country/race from all over the world, so the world isnt probably that loving....yet..


----------



## shammie

Human race. Every time.


----------



## lyric

JohnnyWhite said:


> white girls probably love this thread


I bet they do.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

JohnnyWhite said:


> white girls probably love this thread


I am not bothered if guys like white girls or not. We all have a real life and that tells to us if someone is attracted to us as a person or not. Is no matter of race guys are attracted to. It is a matter of finding a nice partner which is attracted to me.


----------



## MindOverMood

And so it begins..


----------



## lyric

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I am not bothered if guys like *white girls* or not. We all have a real life and that tells to us if someone is attracted to us as a person or not. Is no matter of race guys are attracted to. It is a matter of finding a nice partner which is attracted to me.


Aren't you Scandinavian? :lol


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

lyric said:


> Aren't you Scandinavian? :lol


So what?


----------



## lyric

SnowFlakesFire said:


> So what?


You clearly wouldn't have an issue with men liking white girls because you are a European female lol.

But alas, Italian men love chocolate so I'm good.


----------



## nubly

lyric said:


> You clearly wouldn't have an issue with men liking white girls because you are a European female lol.
> 
> But alas, Italian men love chocolate so I'm good.


For some reason, I thought you were Asian.


----------



## lyric

nubly said:


> For some reason, I thought you were Asian.


Nah, I'd shag the dude in my avatar though. :lol


----------



## Barette

I find a lot of white and black guys attractive.


----------



## FeelNothing

F1 races.


----------



## Strwbrry

FeelNothing said:


> F1 races.












:lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

MindOverMood said:


> :no


So let me get this straight, komorikun thinks guys with blue eyes are bad kissers?


----------



## Marooned86

Women


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

On a more serious note though I date strictly only blonde white girls of germanic heritage. Gotta keep dem anti-semitist Nazi genes straight and teh bloodline pure.


----------



## Fixfounded1994

Railroad Cancellation said:


> On a more serious note though I date strictly only blonde white girls of germanic heritage. Gotta keep dem anti-semitist Nazi genes straight and teh bloodline pure.


:um Okay.


----------



## flarf

i regulate every shade


----------



## VanDamMan

I'm attracted to foot races, sometimes potato sack races.


----------



## Andres124

I'm attracted to all races. But white girls stand out the most for me.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

I'm attracted to all races my gf is black and my ex is white and my other ex was mixed.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

I like all guys and definitely see attractive guys in all race. But my heart really beats faster for {east} Asian guys. Idk why. Like if there's a hot black, white, latino, etc. guy, it's like "meh" but when I see a guy that's {east} Asian that's also hot, I freak the hell out (in my head of course). Maybe I'm a bit biased.

But I don't think an Asian guy would ever be attracted to me (I don't think most guys would, but I'm definitely not the usual type of most Asian guys)


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

lyric said:


> Nah, I'd shag the dude in my avatar though. :lol


I thought you were black because of the name "lyric" She was on bgc Idk what season lol and is that Taemin in your avi?


----------



## lyric

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> I thought you were black because of the name "lyric" She was on bgc Idk what season lol and is that Taemin in your avi?


Don't watch that trash show and yes. Lyric is not my real name.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

lyric said:


> Don't watch that trash show and yes. Lyric is not my real name.


lol yeah, it really is trashy. I just saw that old season w/ my older sister, it was from years ago. But idk, it just seemed like a name that would be a black girl, sorry if that sounds weird, idk, I'm black too, but I figured your real name wasn't Lyric.


----------



## lyric

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> lol yeah, it really is trashy. I just saw that old season w/ my older sister, it was from years ago. But idk, it just seemed like a name that would be a black girl, sorry if that sounds weird, idk, I'm black too, but I figured your real name wasn't Lyric.


I think Lyric is a cool name, not really race specific. Plus, I'm a poet so that's why.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

lyric said:


> I think Lyric is a cool name, not really race specific. Plus, I'm a poet so that's why.


Oh yeah, of course it's not, I'm just - stupid - I guess for thinking that. haha sorry, I feel like such an idiot now.


----------



## Secretaz

I don't care about race.


----------



## John The Great

All races, but what I found strange was that I always get interested in someone who I think looks quarter black (my mix) i.e. Annalynne Mccord and Rebecca Bross (not to say they are, but they look it). It's quite rare for me to find someone my mixture :lol, but before I was always like "Why do people only hang around with their own race? Why do they seek each other out in school, all it does is create racial divides and blah blah blah." but lately since I've seen more quarter black people I kinda understand.


----------



## juizdelinha

white, southern europeans specially.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

lyric said:


> You clearly wouldn't have an issue with men liking white girls because you are a European female lol.
> 
> But alas, Italian men love chocolate so I'm good.


You know nothing of being me, lol My crushes dont tend to like white girls.


----------



## sas111

All, except orientals, chinese, ect ..I don't know why though..


----------



## lyric

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> Oh yeah, of course it's not, I'm just - stupid - I guess for thinking that. haha sorry, I feel like such an idiot now.


Don't feel that way, doll.


----------



## jc22

Hum I go through phases between eastasian and black girls


----------



## Elad

I've never found myself attracted to an asian girl before for some reason. I can't really say I have a preference, like others have said beauty is beauty.


----------



## diamondheart89

Most people have no idea what they like until they see it. Pfft. That's why I don't believe a word people say about " I'd only find blah blah blah attractive". Yeah I used to be one of those people and now I'm with someone I used to say didn't fit my requirements and its like DAMN I DIDN'T KNOW WHAT I WAS MISSING! You have no idea until you experience it.


----------



## DontDoSadness

diamondheart89 said:


> Most people have no idea what they like until they see it. Pfft. That's why I don't believe a word people say about " I'd only find blah blah blah attractive". Yeah I used to be one of those people and now I'm with someone I used to say didn't fit my requirements and its like DAMN I DIDN'T KNOW WHAT I WAS MISSING! You have no idea until you experience it.


You make an excellent point there. I doubt I will ever be able to find out anyways :/.


----------



## jc22

I'm not ruling anything out I just have preferences


----------



## achelle92

All races for me, but mainly Asian and Latino guys!


----------



## Tangerine

All races!


----------



## Still Waters

White only


----------



## tbyrfan

Mostly Slavic and/or Nordic people, but watching the Olympics this year opened my eyes to all the hotties around the world :eyes


----------



## arnie

diamondheart89 said:


> Most people have no idea what they like until they see it. Pfft. That's why I don't believe a word people say about " I'd only find blah blah blah attractive". Yeah I used to be one of those people and now I'm with someone I used to say didn't fit my requirements and its like DAMN I DIDN'T KNOW WHAT I WAS MISSING! You have no idea until you experience it.


This. :yes


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

jc22 said:


> I'm not ruling anything out I just have preferences


Yeah. This. Exactly. **** yeah. :yes


----------



## Killer2121

Generally, I am attracted to white and mestizo (hispanic) women but I also have a strong attraction to mixed race (black/white) and black girls. The rest is just meh, but I find all girls attractive. 

I go through phases lol... one week I will love Asians, next week I will fall in love with Arab girls.


----------



## straightarrows

I"ve some now now,,,, 

I feel this:

1-Whites= r selfish!

2-Blacks (not all blacks coz they r not the same) = Over controling!

3-Asians (far East); they scare me! (I"m used to deal with filipino so I"m talking about other asians)

4-Latin America: is there r like J-Lo.... NO Thanks


( point of view from a vir/gin guy


----------



## straightarrows

komorikun said:


> And the guy has to have brown or green eyes. I've found that blue-eyed guys are horrible kissers.





MindOverMood said:


> :no


 I totally agree with u!... I guess MindOverMood =blue eyes!...

it's clear u didn'tr try Straightarrows


----------



## little toaster

I found out today that one actress I like is half Portuguese. I wouldn't have been able to tell without looking her up.

I've also found that another actress I like is half Puerto Rican.

Maybe there's something about girls who are half something?


----------



## lightningstorm

I love blondes and brunettes. For me it would be mostly European Women, and for some reason I love Eastern European women. Their broken accent gets me attracted to them. And some beautiful hispanics, and argentine blondes (can't left them out).


----------



## StrangePeaches

white...asian...anything other than black guys


----------



## Black And Mild

StrangePeaches said:


> white...asian...anything other than black guys


Ouch


----------



## Amocholes

straightarrows said:


> they have the worst butt! :lol
> 
> you forgto!!! a LARGE APPLE PIE!!!>>>>> :b
> 
> that is the strange thnig! *all gays r ready to have S!x with anyone and everyone! .......*
> 
> Halle Berry is soooo ugly!.....


This is simply not true. While I have found myself attracted to people of many races, there are a lot of people that I would definitely not want to have sex with.


----------



## lightningstorm

diamondheart89 said:


> Most people have no idea what they like until they see it. Pfft. That's why I don't believe a word people say about " I'd only find blah blah blah attractive". Yeah I used to be one of those people and now I'm with someone I used to say didn't fit my requirements and its like DAMN I DIDN'T KNOW WHAT I WAS MISSING! You have no idea until you experience it.


I guess true love is really blind.


----------



## HustleRose

Black And Mild said:


> Ouch


:hug
there there... you are very handsome. :yes

--------------------------------------------------

I like any race/nationality. My current boyfriend was born in Brazil, but I've had crushes on White, Black and Asian guys.


----------



## hypestyle

any and all are welcome... alas, are "any" races attracted to me? That's been the very depressing question for me for the past 25+ years since puberty...


----------



## Loveless

I'm getting back into Asians ;D


----------



## nubly

Loveless said:


> I'm getting back into Asians ;D


They are the best.


----------



## Loveless

nubly said:


> They are the best.


Ikr? They just have a cuteness about them. But if I was to get a cute blonde, I'd be just as happy


----------



## Noiitekk

I've always stuck to caucasian. I wouldn't go outside of my race. Not to say I don't find some Asians and European girls attractive, I just wouldn't make anything much more than physical with them.


----------



## Rixy

All of them. Does anybody here have any racist parents? Sadly, I can't really imagine having an inter-racial relationship with the kind of parents I have. Or, if I did it would at least cause some kind of ruckus.


----------



## MindOverMood

Noiitekk said:


> I've always stuck to *caucasian*. I wouldn't go outside of my race. Not to say I don't find some Asians and *European *girls attractive, I just wouldn't make anything much more than physical with them.


Europeans are Caucasian:blank


----------



## Noiitekk

Should I have worded it with "white chicks" instead?


----------



## lonelygirl88

dark ones....either Hispanic or mixed half white/half black


----------



## sorrwel

Mostly Caucasian and Latino guys. I also tend to have a thing for Native Americans and men of Middle Eastern descent.


----------



## mike285

sorrwel said:


> Mostly Caucasian and Latino guys. I also tend to have a thing for Native Americans and men of Middle Eastern descent.


Why hello there  lol.

And no, I don't have any particular race that I'm attracted to.


----------



## Black And Mild

HustleRose said:


> :hug
> there there... you are very handsome. :yes


 Thanks


----------



## straightarrows

Amocholes said:


> This is simply not true. While I have found myself attracted to people of many races, there are a lot of people that I would definitely not want to have sex with.


I met a lot of gays and I know how they all think 

under 16 and over 25 :b:b


----------



## lightningstorm

Noiitekk said:


> I've always stuck to caucasian. I wouldn't go outside of my race. Not to say I don't find some Asians and European girls attractive, I just wouldn't make anything much more than physical with them.


Same as me. 95% of my preference goes for caucasian women. They are just so adorable. Wanna pet them like bunnies.


----------



## lightningstorm

lonelygirl88 said:


> dark ones....either Hispanic or mixed half white/half black


Its ok, you will find your Othello one day.


----------



## lightningstorm

sorrwel said:


> Mostly Caucasian and Latino guys. I also tend to have a thing for Native Americans and men of Middle Eastern descent.


For what I know, middle eastern men are really masculine, the society doesn't allow any feminine/weak men there.


----------



## Amocholes

straightarrows said:


> I met a lot of gays and I know how they all think
> 
> under 16 and over 25 :b:b


You know nothing on this subject.


----------



## ihatemoving

Caucasians' and Asians' :3

I have a thing for brunette's though, and beautiful eyes


----------



## lonelygirl88

evgtrees said:


> Its ok, you will find your Othello one day.


huh? What's that supposed to mean?

I'm already with someone that fits my preference actually.


----------



## Brandeezy

StrangePeaches said:


> white...asian...anything other than black guys


This proves you lost already


----------



## HustleRose

Amocholes said:


> You know nothing on this subject.


I think he's being sarcastic. Or so I hope.


----------



## pukehappyness

white or mixed for me


----------



## nubly

lonelygirl88 said:


> huh? What's that supposed to mean?
> 
> I'm already with someone that fits my preference actually.


Othello is a game whose game pieces are either black or white. You said black and white.


----------



## lightningstorm

lonelygirl88 said:


> huh? What's that supposed to mean?
> 
> I'm already with someone that fits my preference actually.


You said you are into half black/white guys, or dark guys, the notable guy came into my mind was Othello, the guy loves his wife so much that he killed her.


----------



## MachineSupremacist

I only bang the kind of person who doesn't consider race a big issue, and I advise everyone else to do the same thing.


----------



## lightningstorm

MachineSupremacist said:


> I only bang the kind of person who doesn't consider race a big issue, and I advise everyone else to do the same thing.


Golden words bro.


----------



## nubly

evgtrees said:


> You said you are into half black/white guys, or dark guys, the notable guy came into my mind was Othello, the guy loves his wife so much that he killed her.


:um


----------



## straightarrows

Amocholes said:


> You know nothing on this subject.


:haha,, so y in every Gay movie, TV series and all magazines we always c a "TWINK"?! :b


----------



## lonesomeboy

Vanilllabb said:


> All, except orientals, chinese, ect ..I don't know why though..


Orientals are for rugs. Asians are for people.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Variety is the spice of life, one of each please.


----------



## lightningstorm

VickieKitties said:


> Variety is the spice of life, one of each please.


I will be your condiment.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

evgtrees said:


> I will be your condiment.


MANnaise? :b


----------



## mrmac

I grew up in a diverse city so I've always been attracted to all races. I've dated black, white, and asian women. 

I didn't expect some people on this forum to be so specific. I've been reading threads about people complaining about others being so judgmental yet here.. seeing some of the same negatives.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

StrangePeaches said:


> white...asian...anything other than black guys


im not gonna lie... that stung a little bit lol


----------



## stookified

I am attracted to Asians, African-American, and Caucasion women. I am Asian so I tend to be attracted to Asians, makes me feel connected cause we both got slanted eyes  Only girls I have dated have been African American and white. But I don't discriminate, every race needs lovin..

Heres a wink to Achelle


----------



## hypestyle

what cities/towns have better prospects for IR dating?


----------



## lightningstorm

VickieKitties said:


> MANnaise? :b


Sure, but you have to spread me all over you.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

evgtrees said:


> Sure, but you have to spread me all over you.


Isn't it supposed to be the other way around? To each their own.


----------



## Fixfounded1994

evgtrees said:


> Sure, but you have to spread me all over you.


This made my day :lol


----------



## asdf

White, but im open to all other races too


----------



## Noll

I've found people of all races to be attractive.
Not tied to one specific. People can be attractive nonetheless.


----------



## crimsoncora

All, but black guys mostly or mixed


----------



## Josefz27

All, but dang, I don't know but something about that really white (not too pale) skin really turns me on. Like Zooey Deschanel..maybe it's b/c I'm tan and I like the opposite and all.


----------



## nubly

Josefz27 said:


> All, but dang, I don't know but something about that really white (not too pale) skin really turns me on. Like Zooey Deschanel..maybe it's b/c I'm tan and I like the opposite and all.


I love pale skin on women . Don't know why it just looks so sexy.


----------



## cybernaut

I now say that I have crushed on guys of all races in my life. The current guy who I am mainly crushing on "right now" is White..along with a few random Middle Eastern guys who I see on campus but don't know at all.

However, naturally I have always been naturally attracted to mainly Latinos of mestizo descent. There are very few Latinos at my university though.


----------



## Keyah

I'm attracted to all races.


----------



## Killer2121

StrangePeaches said:


> white...asian...anything other than black guys


Damn, ouch ouch, damn.

This lowered my self-esteem down by 50 points.

Not srs.



crimsoncora said:


> All, but black guys mostly or mixed


Wooo!

Let's go on a date


----------



## cheezitlover

White, but just not white but really pasty like look like they haven't been outside their entire lives white, I don't know why but that really does it for me


----------



## callalilly26

I really prefer white men (like John Krasinski; he's so perfect). Or a white Irish men (I've got such a thing for accents!) But I've dated outside of my race before. I dated half asians and that didn't worked out too well for me. I'm pretty open but white is my preference. 

And then...there's James Roday who looks white, but he's actually half hispanic! Boy, does he tug at my heart strings.


----------



## Brandeezy

crimsoncora said:


> All, but black guys mostly or mixed


Hello


----------



## Visionary

Anything that is cute.


----------



## lonesomeboy

callalilly26 said:


> II'm pretty open but white is my preference.
> .


That sucks, but its to be expected  you're really pretty.


----------



## hoddesdon

I really *don't* like horse races.


----------



## Scorpio90

Is there any race named loyal one?


----------



## rsaeachao21

I'm really attracted to white guys, but honestly there is beauty in every race and culture so its hard to have a preference...


----------



## DWILLIGANS

Hispanic/Asian. Pretty much anything with dark skin and dark hair.


----------



## stradd

Skin tone doesn't matter to me. Body type/shape to me is what matters from a purely physical standpoint. I suppose I vaguely prefer certain body types with certain skin colors but ultimately if I find a black person physically attractive, then I'd think the same if they were white or indian or asian or whatever.


----------



## BillDauterive

Scorpio90 said:


> Is there any race named loyal one?


Me. 
If any girl will ever give me a chance.


----------



## Scorpio90

Rahul87 said:


> Me.
> If any girl will ever give me a chance.


Haha, our race is next to extinct :afr


----------



## Durzo

Half cast(Dark skin) > White > Asian > Black > anything else


----------



## SupaDupaFly

There was a time where i was only attracted to black and latino women but since last year i find most races attractive...even some that i never thought i would like.


----------



## Digital Dictator

Didn't we all come from Africa? Therefore, we are only _one _race: the HUMAN race.


----------



## meganmila

I like white guys. And just from saying that I feel like people would call me racist :/. But yes I love them. I have also have been with Hispanic men and they can be cute. Also Asian..or biracial people. I have been attracted to a couple of black dudes...I remember I liked Kel from All that lol.

But oh those white guys with baseball caps...any hat.


----------



## Scorpio90

Anyone likes Asian guys? Hes so adorable :love


----------



## Eschara

Usually race makes little difference and individuals from any race can stand out except in the case of the welsh


----------



## TrappedInMyThoughts

White Guys


----------



## apersonintheory

Why am I so attracted to Asian females? (I am white). I am like way more attracted to Asians than any other race. Is this normal? Why would a person be so much more attracted to one race over another?


----------



## apersonintheory

straightarrows said:


> I"ve some now now,,,,
> 
> I feel this:
> 
> 1-Whites= r selfish!
> 
> 2-Blacks (not all blacks coz they r not the same) = Over controling!
> 
> 3-Asians (far East); they scare me! (I"m used to deal with filipino so I"m talking about other asians)
> 
> 4-Latin America: is there r like J-Lo.... NO Thanks
> 
> ( point of view from a vir/gin guy


So then you aren't attracted to any of the human races that populate the earth? Are you attracted to aliens then?


----------



## mistylake

For me there are attractive people in all races. I'm not just saying it to sound politically correct.. I really mean it. What I find *extremely unattractive*, however, is people who consider race a big issue when choosing a partner.


----------



## Lemon Juice

stookified said:


> I am attracted to Asians, African-American, and Caucasion women. I am Asian so I tend to be attracted to Asians, makes me feel connected cause we both got slanted eyes  Only girls I have dated have been African American and white. But I don't discriminate, every race needs lovin..
> 
> Heres a wink to Achelle


I have noticed a lot of Asian guys approach Black girls? Do you all have a fetish or something?


----------



## anxious dreamer

Lemon Juice said:


> I have noticed a lot of Asian guys approach Black girls? Do you all have a fetish or something?


Really? I find it's rare to find an Asian guy that's willing to date a black girl.


----------



## huh

Pretty much any. I haven't found any I'm not attracted to. There are generally more important things to worry about than race as far as attraction goes anyway.


----------



## brandini734

hoddesdon said:


> I really *don't* like horse races.


You and several others just won the Internet.


----------



## njodis

I love all womens. :blush


----------



## TheGMan

theseventhkey said:


> I pretty sure that there is someone in every "race" I could be attracted to, there are too many people in this world to say "I only like this type".


Same.


----------



## Sniper Wolf

Alien


----------



## MiMiK

all of the above *check*


----------



## mountain5

I'm an average looking white guy. These days I really like Asian and Hispanic women. Otherwise, I don't know. There are probably "subtypes" within each race that I like more than others, but I don't know how to describe those differences.

I don't think I could marry or live with a foreign woman...I just don't deal with other cultures very well.

Jewish women are nice, but I've only met a couple of them in the real world.

I like women on the petite side, but I also really like the tall ones (like 5'10" and over ones). Maybe it's because of the runway model look. I look a lot for face and hips, and then the other stuff.

So, um, ladies, step right up, I guess...


----------



## John The Great

mountain5 said:


> I'm an *average looking white guy*. These days I really like Asian and Hispanic women. Otherwise, I don't know. There are probably "subtypes" within each race that I like more than others, but I don't know how to describe those differences.
> 
> I don't think I could marry or live with a foreign woman...I just don't deal with other cultures very well.
> 
> Jewish women are nice, but I've only met a couple of them in the real world.
> 
> I like women on the petite side, but I also really like the tall ones (like 5'10" and over ones). Maybe it's because of the runway model look. I look a lot for face and hips, and then the other stuff.
> 
> So, um, ladies, step right up, I guess...


I think if this were the title of a tv series it'd be a best seller.


----------



## ohgodits2014

apersonintheory said:


> Why am I so attracted to Asian females? (I am white). I am like way more attracted to Asians than any other race. Is this normal?


East Asian fetish is normal among white men, yes.



> Why would a person be so much more attracted to one race over another?


If said person is particularly attracted to a race he doesn't even belong to, I imagine cultural influence has a lot to do with it. It's probably the same reason men of any race are generally not interested in dating a black woman.


----------



## Thedjinn

White and Asian.


----------



## Gidi

I love all races but have a crush on black, polynesian, Indian and white women


----------



## Lemon Juice

anxious dreamer said:


> Really? I find it's rare to find an Asian guy that's willing to date a black girl.


True. It's probably more for amusement. There is a big difference between flirting and bringing someone home to meet the folks. It' rare to find anyone willing to date a Black girl...


----------



## anxious dreamer

Lemon Juice said:


> True. It's probably more for amusement. There is a big difference between flirting and bringing someone home to meet the folks. *It' rare to find anyone willing to date a Black girl*...


Yeah.


----------



## DS29790bb

I'm a white male, and I can be attracted to any race, but typically, I am attracted to white and Asian girls. But there can be exceptions. For some reason, I go against the rest of society and am generally more into short girls. Breast size isn't a huge deal for me as well. But the girl who I like now is around 5'9, so there are exceptions.


----------



## Lemon Juice

anxious dreamer said:


> Yeah.


So supportive.


----------



## Nitrogen

I'm mixed (half White, half Native American). I don't really care for pasty white guys, and I find some Natives cute. I mostly find myself attracted to Italians, and I'm extremely attracted to Asians. Mixed are the best, imo. Especially White/Asian. There was a mixed half-Korean/half-Italian guy in one of my classes in high school and I had the biggest crush on him. He looked more Italian than Korean though.

All in all, if they're attractive, I'm attracted to them regardless of race. It just seems that Italian/Asian/mixed guys seem to get me the most.


----------



## low

Thundersteel said:


> Didn't we all come from Africa? Therefore, we are only _one _race: the HUMAN race.


We might have came from there at one point but that doesn't make us all African now. It's silly.


----------



## dal user

i don't prefer one race over the other, it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## anxious dreamer

Lemon Juice said:


> So supportive.


It's true, based on my experience.


----------



## Sniper Wolf

seems like no one likes hispanic guys *crys* =,[


----------



## lkkxm

I've mostly been attracted to white women in my life, since I haven't known very many people of other races, but I'm also attracted to Asian and Hispanic women. And I've developed a big thing for black girls over the past year or so.

I'm probably attracted to more, tbh - I've just never really considered it.


----------



## winterrose

Asians and Hispanic men are cute. <3 But I'm not very picky.


----------



## J_Duece

I prefer my women to have a decent amount of melanin, but things change. lol I do love them slim to chubby with curves though.


----------



## hmnut

I don't care if people call me a racist. I am only attracted to ONE race! My own! And frankly I think it is sick that some people want to date outside of their race, but to each his own.

BTW if you can't tell by my picture, my race is human. Within my race I will date any ethnicity. 

I has asked out and been rejected by women of all colors of the rainbow. I will admit I am partial to South Asian (Indian/Desi) girls, but seriously I have been in love with Desi, Black, White, Latino and Asian women... the problem is they never even like me back.


----------



## SPC

i dont know how to be attracted to non-asian girls.


----------



## hypestyle

anybody know of inter-racial meetup groups, just for socializing in general or dating?


----------



## UltraShy

White women


----------



## cosmicslop

I'm rarely attracted to Eastern Asian/white women. They don't wow me like a pretty black/ hispanic/middle eastern/desi girl would. I feel they have a bit more flavor haha

For guys though, I don't have a preference. I'll take everything i can get.


----------



## Nads

I'm only attracted to one race, the human race. As long as they're cute and intelligent I don't care what color pigment their skin color is.


----------



## Fenren

All races have sexy looking ladies, but I prefer the pink ones.


----------



## louiselouisa

Fenren said:


> All races have sexy looking ladies, but I prefer the pink ones.


they're all pink :b


----------



## yadx

well i find women of all races attractive, but in general i like middle-eastern / persian women the most


----------



## Kittycatt

I don't have a preference -- it all comes down to personality and the way the person is. For example I'd date an African American but if he acts all ghetto and gangster that is unattractive.


----------



## flamingwind

any, when I saw an attractive girl I never cared which race she is. Sure there are races that I find have less attractives girls, but never saw a race with zero


----------



## theseventhkey

Kittycatt said:


> I don't have a preference -- it all comes down to personality and the way the person is. For example I'd date an African American but if he acts all ghetto and gangster that is unattractive.


What if white dude acts all ghetto and gangster, or an asian or spanish dude? Or is it just only "African Americans" acting ghetto and gangster that bothers you:huh

I've seen that kind of behavior across the board.


----------



## Kittycatt

theseventhkey said:


> What if white dude acts all ghetto and gangster, or an asian or spanish dude? Or is it just only "African Americans" acting ghetto and gangster that bothers you:huh
> 
> I've seen that kind of behavior across the board.


That was just an example. Of course I mean that for all races. I'm in America after all, of course I know not just African Americans are ghetto.


----------



## theseventhkey

Kittycatt said:


> That was just an example. Of course I mean that for all races. I'm in America after all, of course I know not just African Americans are ghetto.


just wondering, you could have just said for example if any man is acting all ghetto and gangster( you know in our beautiful country those words/terms ghetto, gangsta, and thug is synonymous with black folk), I would be turned off. :hahalol, I'm just fooling with you.


----------



## Kittycatt

theseventhkey said:


> just wondering, you could have just said for example if any man is acting all ghetto and gangster( you know in our beautiful country those words/terms ghetto, gangsta, and thug is synonymous with black folk), I would be turned off. :hahalol, I'm just fooling with you.


Bout to say, I'll say what I want.


----------



## Kittycatt

Kittycatt said:


> I don't have a preference -- it all comes down to personality and the way the person is. *For example* I'd date an African American but if he acts all ghetto and gangster that is unattractive.


For the mis-readers out there. Don't go out and judge me.


----------



## theseventhkey

Kittycatt said:


> For the mis-readers out there. Don't go out and judge me.


LOl, of all the *EXAMPLES* in the world she has to point that one out as a turn off.


----------



## Kittycatt

theseventhkey said:


> LOl, of all the *EXAMPLES* in the world she has to point that one out as a turn off.


I sure did. Man I'm a damn racist woman. After all, this was a thread referring to race.

ExAmPlE


----------



## dingleberryz

Mexican woman lol and I'm not even mexican


----------



## theseventhkey

Kittycatt said:


> I sure did. Man I'm a damn racist woman. After all, this was a thread referring to race.
> 
> ExAmPlE


haha, who cares if you are a racist woman(if you are racist be proud about it, I would, it's perfectly okay to be a racist, racist people are funny), besides you are from North Carolina and white, what am I supposed to expect? Exxx*aamm*mpllle


----------



## Kittycatt

theseventhkey said:


> haha, who cares if you are a racist woman(if you are racist be proud about it, I would, it's perfectly okay to be a racist, racist people are funny), besides you are from North Carolina and white, what am I supposed to expect? Exxx*aamm*mpllle


Exxxaactttllyyyy. Thank you for taking into effect where I am from lol. So I have plenty of ExAmPlEs

I dislike your picture by the way


----------



## theseventhkey

Kittycatt said:


> Exxxaactttllyyyy. Thank you for taking into effect where I am from lol. So I have plenty of ExAmPlEs
> 
> *I dislike your picture by the way*


lol, these examples really stand out in your mind more so than other examples, these god damn examples are really exampling me to death maybe I should become an example, I hope you end up with an example one day, it will be awesome"Kitty and an example sitting in the tree" I can see it now.

I knew you would hate a picture of Evil Ed with a crucifix burned on his forehead, evil vampires such as yourself don't like images crucifixes. lol. That's why I picked it. :boogie:teeth


----------



## nubly

theseventhkey said:


> lol, these examples really stand out in your mind more so than other examples, these god damn examples are really exampling me to death maybe I should become an example, I hope you end up with an example one day, it will be awesome"Kitty and an example sitting in the tree" I can see it now.
> 
> I knew you would hate a picture of Evil Ed with a crucifix burned on his forehead, evil vampires such as yourself don't like images crucifixes. lol. That's why I picked it. :boogie:teeth


Why not just let it die?


----------



## theseventhkey

nubly said:


> Why not just let it die?


Pride dude, one of my down falls. and I like teasing people.


----------



## Kittycatt

theseventhkey said:


> lol, these examples really stand out in your mind more so than other examples, these god damn examples are really exampling me to death maybe I should become an example, I hope you end up with an example one day, it will be awesome"Kitty and an example sitting in the tree" I can see it now.
> 
> I knew you would hate a picture of Evil Ed with a crucifix burned on his forehead, evil vampires such as yourself don't like images crucifixes. lol. That's why I picked it. :boogie:teeth


I was with a Caucasian ExAmPlE called an *** hole


----------



## theseventhkey

Kittycatt said:


> I was with a Caucasian ExAmPlE called an *** hole


Remember there are millions of Examples to choose from, just choose the right one, doesn't matter what color the example, I was just messing with you anyway, when I'm bored I like to cause trouble. Onje day you'll get a "perfect example".


----------



## Kittycatt

theseventhkey said:


> Remember there are millions of Examples to choose from, just choose the right one, doesn't matter what color the example, I was just messing with you anyway, when I'm bored I like to cause trouble. Onje day you'll get a "perfect example".


Examples Examples Examples

Thanks. I hope I find the perfect one too, no matter what color. YOU TOO-SIES

xoxo


----------



## CK1708

Any really, but it I was planning on marrying and having babies with a girl she must be white.....Does that sound bad


----------



## anxious dreamer

CK1708 said:


> Any really, but it I was planning on marrying and having babies with a girl she must be white.....Does that sound bad


Yeah, lol. But don't worry, you're not the only one who thinks that way.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Kittycatt said:


> ExAmPlE





theseventhkey said:


> Exxx*aamm*mpllle





Kittycatt said:


> ExAmPlEs





Kittycatt said:


> ExAmPlE





theseventhkey said:


> Remember there are millions of Examples





Kittycatt said:


> Examples Examples Examples


wtf is going on here?


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Twelve Keyz said:


> wtf is going on here?


----------



## MindOverMood

CK1708 said:


> Any really, but it I was planning on marrying and having babies with a girl she must be white.....*Does that sound bad*


Only if you're not white..


----------



## theseventhkey

Twelve Keyz said:


> wtf is going on here?


lol, a "pissing" contest between to stubborn and bored people.:lol


----------



## Kittycatt

Twelve Keyz said:


> wtf is going on here?


A battle between the sexes about racism  oh thats all, and some annoyance to everyone else. We're stubborn


----------



## cybernaut

Latino of mestizo or mulatto descent
South Asian/Desi
Arab
White (with dark hair preferably)
Black
Pacific Islander (Polynesians , Filipinos)


----------



## heyJude

I have a thing for middle eastern/white mixed men, but I have been attracted to men of all races. I usually find mixed guys of any ethnicities the best looking though.


----------



## Digital Dictator

low said:


> We might have came from there at one point but that doesn't make us all African now. It's silly.


My point is that there is no such thing as "race". There is no difference other than skin tone.


----------



## 84929

I like black and Latino males. 

But I have a few crushes on celebrities of different races.

My boyfriend himself is mulatto. So I got a 2 for 1 deal :lol


----------



## Sourdog

PumpkinSeed said:


> I like black and Latino males.
> 
> But I have a few crushes on celebrities of different races.
> 
> My boyfriend himself is mulatto. So I got a 2 for 1 deal :lol


Mulatto? He can read minds? :eek


----------



## Rainbat

I've found myself to attracted to girls of all races. I've seen plenty of cute black and white chicks on my campus, and asked a few out. Korean and Indian too. I'm very drawn to well-spoken women of all races. I've found myself particularly attracted to some of the nerdier black gals on my campus. It's a rarity.


----------



## arnie

On


MindOverMood said:


> Only if you're not white..


opcorn

17 pages and not one use of "miscegenation". I am disappoint. Cmon SAS trolls. Step it up a notch. :b


----------



## Laith

I like all types of women. Dated white, black, hispanic, arab, and native american before. 

I haven't dated an asian girl before though. I'd say I'm least attracted to asians.


----------



## Sniper Wolf

damn...this thread makes me wanna be a white guy lol


----------



## CourtneyB

I like blue, green and gray eyes. Soooo basically that boils it down to white guys. Every so often a Hispanic guy as well.


----------



## anomalous

Might as well be honest, even though I'm not particularly proud of the fact I see differences in attractiveness by race.

The very hottest "10/10" girls to me are almost always white. However, in terms of "average" attractiveness, I think it's pretty even between white, Asian, Middle Eastern and Latina. There are certainly lots of fit Asians and Latinas that are 9-9.5 in my eyes. Now to be honest, at least among women I've encountered and noticed, there's a bit lower ceiling for black women. I'd probably rate the most beautiful I've seen at a 7.5 or so on my personal scale. I definitely understand the gripe from black women that they're overlooked by white men, because I know it's true among plenty of my friends, too. It's tough to say whether this is cultural or biological, even for myself.

As far as mixed race, I'm not very good at picking up on combinations just visually, but I'd say almost any combination has the potential to be extremely attractive (including half black).

I'm an ultra-pale white guy of northern European heritage with dirty blonde hair, and I feel like I'm at somewhat of a disadvantage for that, but probably not the most disadvantaged racial group (at least in America).


----------



## BobbyByThePound

I love latin women and I love black women. I dont really go for white women though. When I was growin up white women tended to act like they was too good for me. plus im usually in the ghetto and i dont think most white women would feel comfortable in the environment i live in. but im just speaking in general. personality is what really counts, not skin color.


----------



## SparklingWater

No real preference race wise. There are very attractive people in all races.


----------



## hypestyle

hmm.. what USA towns are the best for interracial friendly interactions?


----------



## kerrym

All races are beautiful to me. For some reason central/south american and middle-eastern/northern african more so...


----------



## thebluewarrior

Wookies are by far the sexiest race....although they are a little hairy underneath and moan too much.


----------



## WorldsWaiting4UAndMe

Asian, Latinas, Black, Indian, Middle Eastern, and Caucasians.


----------



## Bawsome

Elven.


----------



## soulless

I am only attracted to the human race


----------



## Adolphe

Used to like whites but I hated their stench so I turned to asians and blacks but they were an unattractive bunch. Never liked mixed race people and Arabs look scary. I might have a tiny bit of something for albinos though, haven't seen enough of them for me generalize & find a reason not to like them :lol:


----------



## mdiada

Hmm, I have an infatuation with tan/dark men. Blacks, Spanish, Mexican, Indian. But, well, I am attracted to men in general. :b


----------



## SparklingWater

Adolphe said:


> Used to like whites but I hated their stench so I turned to asians and blacks but they were an unattractive bunch. Never liked mixed race people and Arabs look scary. I might have a tiny bit of something for albinos though, haven't seen enough of them for me generalize & find a reason not to like them :lol:


lmfao Adolph!


----------



## theseventhkey

Adolphe said:


> *Used to like whites but I hated their stench so I turned to asians and blacks but they were an unattractive bunch. Never liked mixed race people and Arabs look scary. I might have a tiny bit of something for albinos though, haven't seen enough of them for me generalize & find a reason not to like them* :lol:


:hahaLol, I like this Adolphe guy.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Victini said:


> I'm mixed (half White, half Native American). I don't really care for pasty white guys, and I find some Natives cute. I mostly find myself attracted to Italians, and I'm extremely attracted to Asians. Mixed are the best, imo. Especially White/Asian. There was a mixed half-Korean/half-Italian guy in one of my classes in high school and I had the biggest crush on him. He looked more Italian than Korean though.
> 
> All in all, if they're attractive, I'm attracted to them regardless of race. It just seems that Italian/Asian/mixed guys seem to get me the most.


I'm a white / East Asian mix who get's mistaken for Italian btw :b

I've always been attracted to women with long dark hair for some reason, not any race in particular. For a while though I thought I wasn't really attracted to black girls because the one's I met were always loud and almost over bearing. But then I met a really cute, geeky black lass at uni, she had a great sense of humour to boot - and I crushed on her so bad for about a year after that lol. :teeth


----------



## pukehappyness

87wayz said:


> Women


the only race haha


----------



## lyric

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm a white / East Asian mix who get's mistaken for Italian btw :b
> 
> I've always been attracted to women with long dark hair for some reason, not any race in particular. For a while though *I thought I wasn't really attracted to black girls because the one's I met were always loud and almost over bearing.* But then I met a really cute, geeky black lass at uni, she had a great sense of humour to boot - and I crushed on her so bad for about a year after that lol. :teeth


See, that's why we don't attract people. Everyone believes the "loud angry black woman" stereotype.


----------



## lyric

I hate it when guys say "so and so is attractive for a Black girl". Or an Asian girl. Like, why can't a woman be hot without her race being involved?


----------



## Paper Samurai

lyric said:


> See, that's why we don't attract people. Everyone believes the "loud angry black woman" stereotype.


Erm, it wasn't a stereotype in my case - it was literally every other black woman I met that formed my (in retrospect) irrational pre-judgement.

But I don't think it's something to get upset about - every race, occupation, physique etc. have some sort of stereotype attached to it. That tall skinny guy with specs must be geeky, that body builder must be a meat head, that blonde lass must be ditzy. It's all a bit stupid when you think about it, but that's how the human mind works - it makes associations based on a general rule.

So in other words, it's up to us as people to show that we are individuals - not for other's to find out themselves.


----------



## lyric

Paper Samurai said:


> Erm, it wasn't a stereotype in my case - it was literally every other black woman I met that formed my (in retrospect) irrational pre-judgement.
> 
> But I don't think it's something to get upset about - every race, occupation, physique etc. have some sort of stereotype attached to it. That tall skinny guy with specs must be geeky, that body builder must be a meat head, that blonde lass must be ditzy. It's all a bit stupid when you think about it, but that's how the human mind works - it makes associations based on a general rule.
> 
> So in other words, it's up to us as people to show that we are individuals - not for other's to find out themselves.


Hopefully you meet a decent one one day. We do exist.


----------



## Paper Samurai

lyric said:


> Hopefully you meet a decent one one day. We do exist.


^^ I did, at uni (see my original post) & she was pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Lifeofanartist

the wealthy race


----------



## GirlInvisible

I use to ONLY be attracted to Asian guys, but I gave up any hope. Since I was terribly rejected by two and Asians don't show any interest in me. But i feel like i was scared away from Asian men more than anything.I hope this doesn't come off as racist but I've never had any race make me feel like such an outsider than the Asian race due to many incidents like in restaurants, grocery stores, friends, etc. I live in a town where most of the population is Chinese where prior I use to live in a town of Hispanics never had a problem. I use to LOVE the Asian culture, yea i had yellow fever for a while but anyway now I'm mostly attracted to typical white guys. I'm of Italian decent in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## mezzoforte

lyric said:


> I hate it when guys say "so and so is attractive for a Black girl". Or an Asian girl. Like, why can't a woman be hot without her race being involved?


Yeah.

Being black definitely affects my SA too. I assume that people don't like me, since most other races don't really like black people. I try not to let it bring me down, but I can't help but think that if I was white, I would be less anxious and have a few friends.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Barette said:


> I find a lot of white and black guys attractive.


im white and black  lol


----------



## Hekate

I think there is beautiful/attractive people of all races, but I have mostly been attracted to White and Hispanic people


----------



## cybernaut

Ahhh,tonight me and like 10 other commuter students were stranded at college tonight since the late night shuttle was having issues :no. In the crowd, they were like these 2 cute Desi/South Asian international students, and I couldn't help but fall in love with the accent while we were all complaining about the shuttle issue. Guys with foreign accents are definitely a turn on to me regardless of race .


----------



## mca90guitar

All kinds. But hot Asians are hard to beat.


----------



## Mersault

Only race i don't like is the human one.


----------



## cosmicslop

mezzoforte said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Being black definitely affects my SA too. I assume that people don't like me, since most other races don't really like black people. I try not to let it bring me down, but I can't help but think that if I was white, I would be less anxious and have a few friends.


I really hate that you feel that way because you do not deserve to feel that way at all. :no

If I could rewrite your sentence it would be
I try not to let it bring me down, but I can't help but think that if people in power weren't such racist *******s who have spread their racist, bigoted ideas to other idiots who believe in their bull****, I would be less anxious and have a few friends.

Because **** that. I can understand though how you feel about thinking if you were white it'd be easier to feel more included. I had similar thoughts like that when I was younger. But then I realized I was too good for buying into toxic lies. White supremacy is so subtle sometimes but always pervasive and packaged to us in some form or another, I tell you. Seriously mezzo, it kind of breaks my heart that you feel that way.


----------



## elvin jones

PumpkinSeed said:


> I like black and Latino males.
> 
> But I have a few crushes on celebrities of different races.
> 
> My boyfriend himself is mulatto. So I got a 2 for 1 deal :lol


Rofl @ mulatto. Reminds me too much of this...


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

My tastes have changed a lot in the past few years. I used to be attracted to the typical white guy but now I'm more into brown/black guys...someone with a bit more cultural/ethnic background. I just find that they get my culture more than the local white guy. I'm a Pacific Islander btw. 

Last weekend I had an amazing time at a Zimbabwean BBQ, found the guys really appealing...think it was a combination of the music and food and their accent. Very attractive.

I think if I met a Jamaican in this town...I'd be in love lol...


----------



## theseventhkey

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> My tastes have changed a lot in the past few years. I used to be attracted to the typical white guy but now I'm more into brown/black guys...someone with a bit more cultural/ethnic background. I just find that they get my culture more than the local white guy. I'm a Pacific Islander btw.
> 
> Last weekend I had an amazing time at a Zimbabwean BBQ, found the guys really appealing...think it was a combination of the music and food and their accent. Very attractive.
> 
> I think if I met a Jamaican in this town...I'd be in love lol...


lol, people like this perplex me, you will bypass dudes/possibly good matches in your area.....only to hold for some "dream". It amazes me how people are so self-defeating.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

theseventhkey said:


> lol, people like this perplex me, you will bypass dudes/possibly good matches in your area.....only to hold for some "dream". It amazes me how people are so self-defeating.


I've dated all sorts of guys in my area. Being a minority in this town, I'm naturally attracted to other minorities/immigrants. I just find we have a bit more in common with each other...swapping cultural stories or whatever.

I just like something a bit different, non mainstream


----------



## mezzoforte

ChampagneYear said:


> I really hate that you feel that way because you do not deserve to feel that way at all. :no
> 
> If I could rewrite your sentence it would be
> I try not to let it bring me down, but I can't help but think that if people in power weren't such racist *******s who have spread their racist, bigoted ideas to other idiots who believe in their bull****, I would be less anxious and have a few friends.
> 
> Because **** that. I can understand though how you feel about thinking if you were white it'd be easier to feel more included. I had similar thoughts like that when I was younger. But then I realized I was too good for buying into toxic lies. White supremacy is so subtle sometimes but always pervasive and packaged to us in some form or another, I tell you. Seriously mezzo, it kind of breaks my heart that you feel that way.


:squeeze


----------



## nubly

theseventhkey said:


> lol, people like this perplex me, you will bypass dudes/possibly good matches in your area.....only to hold for some "dream". It amazes me how people are so self-defeating.


If you read her post without the self rightiousness you'll notice that she doesn't bypass people she's attracted to.


----------



## monotonous

I'm attracted to almost all races females if they are cute


----------



## Eyesontheskies

Well I'm a white girl and I have a thing for Hispanic people. I just think the dark features are pretty spicy lol


----------



## theseventhkey

nubly said:


> If you read her post without the self rightiousness you'll notice that she doesn't bypass people she's attracted to.


Thanks my dude, you white knights can be so helpful what will people do without you, hence why I didn't respond to her second post regarding me, I didn't recall her asking nubly to come to her "rescue" though. Stop trying to save people that don't want to be saved friend. In the end you the people you try to save will leave you in the dust while you are "self-righteously" are trying to save them. Anyway thanks a lot, your such a "nice guy" and helpful.


----------



## coloredcreative

Asians/Whites.


----------



## Andres124

Eyesontheskies said:


> Well I'm a white girl and I have a thing for Hispanic people. I just think the dark features are pretty spicy lol


I'm Mexican


----------



## TheTraveler

Indian is my only guilty pleasure. Id jump their bones if I could


----------



## buklti

TheTraveler said:


> Indian is my only guilty pleasure. Id jump their bones if I could


Dots or feathers?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

All kinds I guess. I've seen plenty hot girls of most/if not all races.


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName

I'm half asian half latino, if I have kids with a mixed race girl then they're gonna have a hell of a time explaining their ancestry


----------



## visualkeirockstar

White, Hispanic, and asian. But ill date any race.


----------



## life01

human race


----------



## creasy

White, black, hispanic. Black girls have the best bodies, hispanics usually the sexiest attitudes. Romantically I tend to fall for white girls though. I can't imagine myself falling in love with a black girl for some reason, maybe hispanic. I've never cared much for asian girls either way.


----------



## ashli116

The United Colors of Benetton race...which means it doesn't matter what race. If they're attractive they will be attractive no matter where they came from. 
Based on experience, I've been attracted to men of different races, they look so different from each other...maybe I don't really have a certain type (physically) or maybe it's also because I'm a mixture of different races myself so, it doesn't bother me. There is one kind I'll never be attracted to though...racists!


----------



## Sacrieur

The cute one.


----------



## AngelClare

When I was a kid I fell in love with with a Japanese character in a tv mini series "Shogun." Since then I was mainly attracted to Asian women.

Now I'm most attracted to Black women. I find that they have great shapely bodies and age really well. 

But I'm strongly attracted to women of all races. And appearances have become less important to me over the years. 

And eventually, in the distant future, all races will just blend together.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

being half black and a male... i have to say that this thread is depressing.... #nobodywantsme


----------



## Paperwalls

theseventhkey said:


> I pretty sure that there is someone in every "race" I could be attracted to, there are too many people in this world to say "I only like this type".


Yup. This.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Tanya1 said:


> Why? Most mixed race people I've come across are very attractive. :S


lol, i was just saying that theres not to many girls in here that want black guys


----------



## renegade disaster

i've been attracted to and had interest from/with all different races of women.


----------



## O Range

illmatic1 said:


> being half black and a male... i have to say that this thread is depressing.... #nobodywantsme


Try being full black lolz
#feelyourpain


----------



## theseventhkey

O Range said:


> Try being full black lola
> #feelyourpain


:lol


----------



## AngelClare

illmatic1 said:


> lol, i was just saying that theres not to many girls in here that want black guys


Women of various races have fantasies about black men. There is that stereotype about us all having .... you know. I know plenty of white women who only date black men. Look at Kim Kardashian. Even Kim's sister Khloe is married to a black guy.

My first girlfriend was Chinese. I've dated Caucasian, Indian, Latino, Filipino and Black women.

There are hardships you will face as a black man. Dating women of other races is not one of them.

And keep in mind that many people only date within their own race. I know plenty of black men and women who don't date outside their race. And if you're a black man who marries a blond woman then you're going to get a lot of evil looks from your own people.


----------



## mezzoforte

O Range said:


> Try being full black lolz
> #feelyourpain


Exactly!
I've never been hit on or approached by a guy who WASN'T black. (Not that I have anything against black guys, just an observation) Mostly because guys of other races are either afraid of, or not attracted to black girls. Or think all black girls are ghetto. :b


----------



## thisismeyo

I am attracted to all races. If you like a person, then no matter their race, they tend to grow on you, well for me anyways.


----------



## pablo123

all races, i dont really care about the race as long as they are atractive


----------



## Young Money

O Range said:


> Try being full black lolz
> #feelyourpain


Where I'm from black guys get all the girls lol.
As for me I am attracted to all races but I sometimes prefer people outside from my own race.


----------



## millyxox

I've been attracted to guys from different ethnicities so it doesn't really matter...but I gotta admit those latino guys are sexy as hell! and when they speak spanish it just sounds sexy. even if i don't understand what they're saying ahahah


----------



## Abomb926

low said:


> White. Not interested in dating outside my sub-species personally.


I've never hated anyone but if i had to it'd probably be you.
Good day


----------



## Young Money

low said:


> White. Not interested in dating outside my sub-species personally.


 You Serious?


----------



## tickled

All I think. As long as they have a good personality and have an attractive face/body to me. I'm sure in terms of ratios I find more of some ethnicities attractive more often than others, but that's just because of my tastes. 

I didn't always feel like this though lol. 

Taste the rainbow.


----------



## Barette

I forget if I posted in here, but I'm most frequently attracted to white and black guys. Lately I've been leaning more towards finding black guys as the most attractive, like I think I'm turning a bit Kardashian. And I've been getting kinda flirted with/checked out a bit lately by black guys so it's being reciprocated apparently. 
But I can find someone from any race attractive. Asian, European, Samoan, Latino, w/e.


----------



## tickled

mezzoforte said:


> Exactly!
> I've never been hit on or approached by a guy who WASN'T black. (Not that I have anything against black guys, just an observation) Mostly because guys of other races are either afraid of, or not attracted to black girls. Or think all black girls are ghetto. :b


 I'm the opposite. It's usually white guys (and sometimes other non black) who are attracted to me and express interest. I know plenty of other black women who get a mix of approaches and plenty like you who get mostly black guys approaching.

I don't know why this is, and why I don't attract BM as much, but years ago I decided not to think about it and just accept love from people who make me happy regardless of race. As long as I'm attracted to them!


----------



## Andres124

millyxox said:


> I've been attracted to guys from different ethnicities so it doesn't really matter...but I gotta admit those latino guys are sexy as hell! and when they speak spanish it just sounds sexy. even if i don't understand what they're saying ahahah


By the way I happen to be Mexican, como estas?


----------



## TheTraveler

bucklti said:


> Dots or feathers?


id be pc.


----------



## arnie

mezzoforte said:


> Exactly!
> I've never been hit on or approached by a guy who WASN'T black. (Not that I have anything against black guys, just an observation) Mostly because guys of other races are either afraid of, or not attracted to black girls. Or think all black girls are ghetto. :b


It's ironic. Every random girl that's hit on me was black. I wonder if they are just more forward or if I have a certain quality about me. :stu


----------



## O Range

mezzoforte said:


> Exactly!
> I've never been hit on or approached by a guy who WASN'T black. (Not that I have anything against black guys, just an observation) Mostly because guys of other races are either afraid of, or not attracted to black girls. Or think all black girls are ghetto. :b


Then the few that do seem to be attracted only see you as a fetish or a way to piss off daddy.


----------



## theseventhkey

Young Money said:


> Where I'm from black guys get all the girls lol.
> As for me I am attracted to all races but I sometimes prefer people outside from my own race.


lol, you do live in Atlanta.


----------



## ElectricGhost

There are attractive women in every race. I find myself mostly attracted to brown hispanic women, white women and asian women. I never dated so it doesn't matter anyways.


----------



## Dark Shines

Purely aesthetically,

I think Indian women are the most naturally beautiful, they harness the essence of feminine beauty.

More generally, the latin look is great, prefer brunette to blonde, but skin color ideally half and half. Which is a bummer really because if I got any more vitamin D deficient than I am, I'd probably turn to dust in direct sunlight. :roll


----------



## cybernaut

^^ I'm straight, but I definitely find many Desi women to be pretty haha.

For now, I say that I've flirted around mostly Brown skinned Latinos, Arabs, and several white guys..


----------



## Noll

all of them.


----------



## 9mm

Usually the human race. 

Usually.


----------



## To22

9mm said:


> Usually the human race.
> 
> Usually.


Same here, sometimes I'm in the mood for Alien, but yah know.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

Well to be honest, I have never been attracted to african american guys or indian/hindu men. I try really hard but i am just not physically attracted to them. Aside from those, I pretty much like them all.


----------



## diamondheart89

Dark Shines said:


> Purely aesthetically,
> 
> I think Indian women are the most naturally beautiful, they harness the essence of feminine beauty.
> 
> More generally, the latin look is great, prefer brunette to blonde, but skin color ideally half and half. Which is a bummer really because if I got any more vitamin D deficient than I am, I'd probably turn to dust in direct sunlight. :roll


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'm a white guy who has been with mostly Latin/ Mediterranean gals, and I think over time I have more developed a penchant for darker features rather than a specific ethnic collective. I guess with respect to that I naturally find myself gravitating towards Asian and Latin gals, although I have known some Germanic gals with lovely dark features as well, so it all depends.


----------



## essixo

The ones that usually stand out for me are the macho Middle Easterns and Eastern Europeans. I find them very masculine in comparison to others. 

Also, sometimes the fashionable Asians


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

illmatic1 said:


> being half black and a male... i have to say that this thread is depressing.... #nobodywantsme





O Range said:


> Try being full black lolz
> #feelyourpain


Holy sh*t, this is sad.


----------



## Brandeezy

Any...


----------



## Plopperton

I have a thing for redheads. That's a race, right?


----------



## KangalLover

i'm moslt attracted to middle eastern/meditanian women that is the same as my own race and i'm in 1% minotory in turkey. 99% of men here prefer blonde girls with blue eyes.
but attraction is just fantasy in real world i will date any girl.black/white/asian/middle eastern and i'm sure i can satisfy all of them.too bad they don't know me lol


----------



## Supalady05

I'm very attracted to white or Asian guys but have never dated one. I'd be totally interested in dating one, though...


----------



## CWe

I'm attracted to the White race!

But I'm not picky, all date any race but from what I know I love me some snowflakes


----------



## Paper Samurai

I don't find any race unattractive par say, but recently I think I've been more drawn to black, hispanic/mediterranean womenz. :yes


*It's a shame though, but I've never met any hispanic's over here in the UK who weren't just visiting :sigh


----------



## AngelClare

No one mentioned the green women of Rigil or big breasted Klingon women?


----------



## thephantommenace

Paper Samurai said:


> I don't find any race unattractive par say, but recently I think I've been more drawn to black, hispanic/mediterranean womenz. :yes
> 
> *It's a shame though, but I've never met any hispanic's over here in the UK who weren't just visiting :sigh


come to the usa... Hispanics are everywhere. we share the same piece of land. good thing about this side of the globe is you really only have to learn two languages... English and Spanish... then you can go to Canada, US or any latin american country and speak the language... except brazil who speak Portuguese.


----------



## enfield

"ethnic creatures"


----------



## lad

Every single race.


----------



## Paper Samurai

thephantommenace said:


> come to the usa... Hispanics are everywhere. we share the same piece of land. good thing about this side of the globe is you really only have to learn two languages... English and Spanish... then you can go to Canada, US or any latin american country and speak the language... except brazil who speak Portuguese.


Thanks for the offer, but my taste kinda fluctuates every now and then. (a couple of years ago, I thought Asian lasses were the shiz) so knowing my luck it would probably change the moment I got there. :mum!


----------



## lyric

Paper Samurai said:


> I don't find any race unattractive par say, but recently I think I've been more drawn to black, hispanic/mediterranean womenz. :yes
> 
> *It's a shame though, but I've never met any hispanic's over here in the UK who weren't just visiting :sigh


mmm mmm good.


----------



## lyric

I've been hooked on Asian *****es for the last couple months.


----------



## Dark Shines

diamondheart89 said:


>


 Down but not out and fighting the good fight, you?


----------



## Xtraneous

Mostly white/Hispanic 

Not usually but sometimes black/asian women

Everything else is in the middle I guess. Loool


----------



## thephantommenace

Paper Samurai said:


> Thanks for the offer, but my taste kinda fluctuates every now and then. (a couple of years ago, I thought Asian lasses were the shiz) so knowing my luck it would probably change the moment I got there. :mum!


well the usa is pretty diverse but it depends a lot on where you go. the part of usa i'm from it's about an even number of blacks, whites and Hispanics that you see. but not many Asians.


----------



## Dissonance

Speed racers.


----------



## forever_dreamer

I've always been attracted to white guys for some reason.


----------



## Mousey9

It's really weird to see so many non Asian females being attracted to Asian males here. I've read articles about how Asian men have the hardest time in interracial relationships. Whenever I see an attractive white, hispanic, black female, I automatically count myself out because I'd have no chance with them. We even have a hard time keeping our own women. My sister dated a black guy, her best friend is engaged with a whitie and her other friend has a kid with a black guy. My male cousin is dating a white girl tho, and has her pretty whipped lol but its so rare compared to Asian girls with white guys. I guess this perception is based off that Asian guys are usually naturally quiet, reserved, not very confident, which normally isn't what girls want but the ones on this site are probably more open to it.


----------



## thephantommenace

infamous93 said:


> It's really weird to see so many non Asian females being attracted to Asian males here. I've read articles about how Asian men have the hardest time in interracial relationships. Whenever I see an attractive white, hispanic, black female, I automatically count myself out because I'd have no chance with them. We even have a hard time keeping our own women. My sister dated a black guy, her best friend is engaged with a whitie and her other friend has a kid with a black guy. My male cousin is dating a white girl tho, and has her pretty whipped lol but its so rare compared to Asian girls with white guys. I guess this perception is based off that Asian guys are usually naturally quiet, reserved, not very confident, which normally isn't what girls want but the ones on this site are probably more open to it.


one of my sisters dated an asian guy for a long time and had two kids with him, but she is no longer seeing him and is now with a white guy. but white people generally think highly of asians since they have a reputation of being smart and respectful. i mean you don't see many white people complain about asains even the racists ones generally hate blacks and Hispanics more.


----------



## hipolito

ok. I'm suddenly _really _attracted to Arabs. My taste doesn't usually change dramatically like that? I kind of like this though lol.


----------



## jmoop

infamous93 said:


> It's really weird to see so many non Asian females being attracted to Asian males here. I've read articles about how Asian men have the hardest time in interracial relationships. Whenever I see an attractive white, hispanic, black female, I automatically count myself out because I'd have no chance with them.


Ahh, I really like Asian men. But when I see one I find attractive, I keep thinking to myself, "oh, he probably thinks black women are ugly" or "where is his pretty white/Asian girlfriend?" and do nothing. They do come off as aloof. However, a long time ago I went to a wedding where a black woman married an Asian man and I was so happy/jealous the whole time >__<


----------



## TJenkins602

All


----------



## shyshisho

It's not coextensive with a race but I'm most attracted to women from the Sinosphere.


----------



## anotherusername

Same as with eye and hair color, particular face features and so on, over time I have realized that race has nothing to do with how likeable you will find a person. The reason I have preferred something in particular in the past was immature projection of desirable traits onto people looking in a certain way.

It's alright to wish for a tender, kind or strong girl, for example, but to prefer certain race because you unconsciously think that desired character is more likely is wrong and foolish.

I understand preferences based solely on looks, though. I hope everyone is tackful about that, though, and won't tell their Asian girlfriend something dumb about being attracted to Asian women in general.

For me, it doesn't matter. So many wonderful people around in every corner of the world, why cherry pick.


----------



## dair

Latina. For some reason I haven't been able to figure out yet I have a weakness for Latinas. Its mostly the accent, but it can also be partly the way they look. I really need to figure out why though, I can't control it.


----------



## renegade disaster

^I think if you came to the uk you might find women here like you, we have a shortage of latinos/latinas.I kind of think it would be nice to see more latin american people over here in the uk.


----------



## Brasilia

Apparently there are lots of Brazilians in Northern Ireland.


----------



## renegade disaster

Brasilia said:


> Apparently there are lots of Brazilians in Northern Ireland.


really? I didn't know that.in terms of latin populations I know there are parts of the uk that have higher ratios of people from italy and iirc wales had a large working influx of italians move to the country some time ago.


----------



## Brasilia

galaxy1 said:


> really? I didn't know that.in terms of latin populations I know there are parts of the uk that have higher ratios of people from italy and iirc wales had a large working influx of italians move to the country some time ago.


Yeah, like you say in this country there are parts with more groups of people than others, that's why I think it's wrong when people claim the whole of the UK is "multi-cultural", when it's only certain parts, and even then it's not truly multi-cultural whatever that is. I wish the Brazilians came here to London though! I didn't know that about Italians in Wales either.


----------



## renegade disaster

Brasilia said:


> Yeah, like you say in this country there are parts with more groups of people than others, that's why I think it's wrong when people claim the whole of the UK is "multi-cultural", when it's only certain parts, and even then it's not truly multi-cultural whatever that is. I wish the Brazilians came here to London though! I didn't know that about Italians in Wales either.


I think london might be the one place where you'd see more brazilians than anywhere else in the uk but like you say its a very small minority compared to other ethnic groups.
yea it was a long time ago so its several generations back. i've not been to wales myself but it seems there are a few notable welsh people with italian names ,joe calzaghe for example.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welsh_Italians


----------



## renegade disaster

Sin said:


> wouldn't I be confused for looking middle eastern? not sure if people over there would be able to tell the difference lol


i'd like to say no, but I can't speak for everyone. people are always gonna make incorrect judgments everywhere you go. you could say that in a place which has a low population of a specific ethnic group there will be ignorance surrounding ideas of what they understand that group to be. but I think with modern culture, education and globalism with us being a leader in technological advances as well as a strong worldwide political power. along with this country being accepting of different cultures (which is where I suspect our uk label of multiculturalism could partly come from) it wouldn't really be a problem even if there was a degree of misunderstanding.


----------



## vicente

I'm attracted to all races: White, Black, "Asian", brown, whatever. For me it's more about culture and personality than race. However most people who have the culture and personality types I'm looking for happen to be White. But I don't really see myself as preferring White people even though 90% of the people I get butterflies in my stomach about are White.


----------



## GameOverMan

I can be attracted to all, but prefer latinas, middle eastern, indian, southern euro the most.


----------



## AwkLee

I'm Latina and I'm usually open to any kind of race but lately I've been really into The Brits! I find the British to be sexy a'f. Lol I really don't know why? It just is...


----------



## renegade disaster

AwkLee said:


> I'm Latina and I'm usually open to any kind of race but lately I've been really into The Brits! I find the British to be sexy a'f. Lol I really don't know why? It just is...


come over to the uk, we can build bridges between our cultures and begin to work on a latin population here.


----------



## AwkLee

galaxy1 said:


> come over to the uk, we can build bridges between our cultures and begin to work on a latin population here.


I wouldn't even mind living in the UK to be honest! I've been planning to take a trip down there anyways!


----------



## totalloner

Ones I can win.


----------



## renegade disaster

AwkLee said:


> I wouldn't even mind living in the UK to be honest! I've been planning to take a trip down there anyways!


we have a great country tbh and there a lot of really nice stuff to see (natural, modern and historic), i'd always recommend those interested to come over and check us out. people often ask about coming over from the states on a short holiday and trying to see the most which can be quite difficult to squeeze it all in as there are other parts of the uk which are really lovely too, so yea staying over for longer is a good idea if you want to get the most out of seeing it all.

(this post was in no way endorsed by the british tourist board) :-D


----------



## Lil Sebastian

Been attracted to all races, and probably most combination of races at some point. That said, if you're a Desi or Arab lady, or have some of that blood in your veins, you're probably more likely to make me tingle in all the right places.


----------



## MusaRed

I* love* blond guys. I just can't even think straight when I see a cute blond guy. But I also like Native Americans, which my boyfriend currently is.


----------



## Resonance

egg and spoon races


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Additionally I do quite enjoy the potato-sack variety.


----------



## RadioactivePotato

Asian and Caucasian men


----------



## captainEO

Every single "race"/population group. No preferences.


----------



## flaw

Elk ras heeft mooie mensen..

Every race has beauty, 

so this is mine first post.. cool


----------



## renegade disaster

Resonance said:


> egg and spoon races


heh
I made the joke that I like boat races in here earlier on. think it bombed hard.

attempt at humour fail,oh well delete.


----------



## Levibebop

Hispanic women will always get me.


----------



## andoru

I don't really discriminate as I'd give every race a chance. I've been in a relationship with a mixed (1/4 black) race guy and with a filipino. I found the latter quite hot but, never again...
I have an olive-tinted white skin, and I've noticed that I'm usually attracted (physically) to guys that have darker skin than I do. I guess I like the difference of appearance =D
That includes from light tan towards the darkest shades, regardless if it's SE asian or black (+ mixed race, mulatto, latino etc.).
I also sometimes find white guys not that appealing but that's just me.
Again, I don't really discriminate and I give a fair chance to all races as personality matters more to me ^^

Also I quite like horse races... okay okay I'll find my way out.


----------



## Rainbat

I'll date any race, but lately I've found myself particularly attracted to chocolate wimminz.


----------



## hypestyle

too bad there are really no I.R.-dating meeting groups out there.. or are there?


----------



## Implicate

I find myself only attracted to white people, the more pale the better.


----------



## crazaylulu

I've always had this fantasy of ending up with a Lebanese guy. All the one's I met are gorgeous! plus I love the culture. :love 

I have found myself more attracted to guys of middle eastern descent possibly because I from that background however, I don't really discriminate based on race -I've been attracted to people of many different races, Asian, white , black, Hispanic etc. I would give everyone a chance as long as we get along well, have things in common etc.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## Monotony

Charmander said:


>


What Nords and not lusty Argonian maids?


----------



## CourtneyB

I like light eyes - blue, green and grey - so generally that rules out every race but Caucasian.


----------



## undercover latino

id go for middle eastern,white and asian girls

people i don't tend to fall for are black and hispanic girls.


----------



## popeet

I'm not attracted to $hite-charactered people. Whichever race is most fun and makes good company.


----------



## saltyleaf

redheads are my weakness, MAX MARTINI!!


----------



## visualkeirockstar

White, Mexicans, Asian. I like all race though.


----------



## ak3891

I tried everywhere looking for middle eastern.. guess people don't find us attractive. 
here are some pictures to change your mind (we are not all like that):
































Let me know what you think


----------



## popeet

^ middle guy isn't middle eastern tho. i don't know the other ones. 

i feel like plenty of women looove middle eastern men, but middle eastern men prefer blondes.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

saltyleaf said:


> redheads are my weakness, MAX MARTINI!!


lol, i like red heads too, esp if they have green eyes... i melt for them lol


----------



## lzzy

Scandinavian blondes are the bomb!
(yeah I'm aware that Scandinavian isn't a race)
(don't worry Probably Offline, you're still a bomb)


----------



## ak3891

popeet said:


> ^ middle guy isn't middle eastern tho. i don't know the other ones.
> 
> i feel like plenty of women looove middle eastern men, but middle eastern men prefer blondes.


Yeah he is his name is sharukh khan he's a famous bollywood actor, search him


----------



## Jig210

If a woman is attractive, race doesn't really matter to me. 

Now if only they found me attractive as well haha


----------



## popeet

ak3891 said:


> Yeah he is his name is sharukh khan he's a famous bollywood actor, search him


i know who he is, i guess i just don't know my geographic-ethnic categories very well... i thought he'd be considered south asian is all.

oh wow... i was just reading that middle eastern ... at different times... has meant anything between burma and turkey. also, that it refers to the muslim world but that's odd because the muslim world is also in west africa. hm

anyway, who are the other two dudes? they look familiar.


----------



## theseventhkey

popeet said:


> i know who he is, i guess i just don't know my geographic-ethnic categories very well... i thought he'd be considered south asian is all.
> 
> oh wow... i was just reading that middle eastern ... at different times... has meant anything between burma and turkey. also, that it refers to the muslim world but that's odd because the muslim world is also in west africa. hm
> 
> anyway, who are the other two dudes? they look familiar.


the one on the bottom row is a talented but "weak chinned" boxer who goes by the name Amir Khan.


----------



## mahnamahna

I like a little bit of most races, but I like Latinas/Hispanic girls the most... with white girls right behind. I am okay with Asian women, while black girls tend to not appeal to me. 

Middle Eastern and Indian is i appealing to me though

But race doesn't mean much to me anyway lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Cantonese.


----------



## Soundboy

mahnamahna said:


> I like a little bit of most races, but I like Latinas/Hispanic girls the most... with white girls right behind. I am okay with Asian women, while black girls tend to not appeal to me.
> 
> Middle Eastern and Indian is i appealing to me though
> 
> But race doesn't mean much to me anyway lol


Story pretty much me in a nut shell.


----------



## brohuey

Nobody ****ing likes black men so **** everybody man


----------



## greygoose22

3 races. Asian, black and white.

multiple ethnicitys. 

I'm attracted to white california girls and white iranian girls with dark hair. Although those are who i am most attracted to, i'd take any girl from any race that had a fun personality and attractive face/body. I'd say that goes for anyone.

Indians don't look anything like persians, iranians, turkish ppl. Idk why everyone puts them all in one group.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Rainbat said:


> I'll date any race, but lately I've found myself particularly attracted to *chocolate wimminz*.


----------



## Keyblade

Any race can be fine, although Asians come out on top for me


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm torn between liking my own race vs. having a preference for other races. Europeans, eastern european, middle eastern, anglo-saxon, gaelic, in other words, caucasian or tan.


----------



## Roxas

White and Asian women personally


----------



## ahmed7

fu**, it's seems like I am so desperate I don't care about a girl's race as long as she is indeed a GIRL and she likes me then i am good to go.

man , I have no self confidence.


----------



## Brandeezy

brohuey said:


> Nobody ****ing likes black men so **** everybody man


Truuuuuuuuuu


----------



## dal user

Black women


----------



## Kiba

Calvin Sums up my feelings pretty well





Definitely Leaning towards Black and Brazilian women right now though....


----------



## Glass Child

I like people of all types, though I adore asian people in general. Asian girls and attractive asian boys... oh man..


----------



## Milco

I've been attracted to so many people of different races and ethnicities that I can't really answer the question.


----------



## ahmed7

I like 'em white *****ess


----------



## arnie

Charmander said:


>





Monotony said:


> What Nords and not lusty Argonian maids? :lol


----------



## BillDauterive

Not my own. Prefer white or east asian. Or maybe both too?


----------



## Zatch

jayjaythejetplane said:


> I don't mind marathons, but the sprints really get me going.


God dammit. I wanted to do this.

verry dont curr bout no skin color as long as it aint something that dont exist then that would really creep him the **** out


----------



## trs18

All


----------



## alissaxvanity

All races, as long as I am attracted to them both body and mind. Mind influences how I see the body greatly.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Mermaids. Lol


----------



## Lazercarp1

all the girls I've slept with since I was pretty young have been black. I find other races attractive but I dunno why I just have a really strong preference for black girls. I guess being 100% honest because I grew up in a place where there were none of them so I see them as 'exotic' (racist as that might sound!)


----------



## Skeithz

Master race


----------



## low

Abomb926 said:


> I've never hated anyone but if i had to it'd probably be you.
> Good day


For wanting to preserve my own and having personal preferences?



Young Money said:


> You Serious?


Not really. More like 'population'.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Take it to Stormfront (lol nearly said Stormcloak, too much Skyrim) and off this forum. Thanks.


I don't use Stormfront. I've been there but didn't stay long as there are too many racists who ruin it for genuine concerned Europeans. Why don't you find a communist site to promote your cultural marxism on? You can find other people to use shaming language on also.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Neanderthal


----------



## Persephone The Dread

low said:


> For wanting to preserve my own and having personal preferences?
> 
> Not really. More like 'population'.
> 
> I don't use Stormfront. I've been there but didn't stay long as there are too many racists who ruin it for genuine concerned Europeans. Why don't you find a communist site to promote your cultural marxism on? You can find other people to use shaming language on also.


It's been so long, that I have no idea why I said what I said to you, and can't find it after a very brief search (this is a long thread) still I'm sure there was good reason for it and I'm not a communist, but I will take that under consideration.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's still potentially every race, but I'd like to add in certain aliens, supernatural beings and Elves. ;P (because why not?) Unless I already did that, because I honestly don't remember if I even ever posted my opinion on this here. I think I did, there's been a few of these threads though..


----------



## gunner21

This pretty much confirms my suspicions. 

Indian males are at the lowest end on the attractiveness scale.


----------



## IHMLILML

I have a preference for populations with a lot of genetic diversity. (Some countries in North Africa, central and South America, and Southeast Asia) I’m attracted to people that have a combination of physical traits that can be found Caucasians, sub Saharan Africans, the Middle East, and north and Southeast Asia.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

gunner21 said:


> This pretty much confirms my suspicions.
> 
> Indian males are at the lowest end on the attractiveness scale.


I'm not sure how? And Indians aren't a race..


----------



## louiselouisa

IHMLILML said:


> I have a preference for populations with a lot of genetic diversity. (Some countries in North Africa, central and South America, and Southeast Asia) I'm attracted to people that have a combination of physical traits that can be found Caucasians, sub Saharan Africans, the Middle East, and north and Southeast Asia.


eh, aren't americans more genetically diverse though?


----------



## IHMLILML

louiselouisa said:


> eh, aren't americans more genetically diverse though?


 I could have included Americans in my list, but it depends on where you are in America. Interracial relationships are more prevalent in and around big cities like New York and Los Angeles. I think the same thing can be said about the big cities of any country with a high immigration population. I also think there is more genetic diversity per capita in some of the countries within the geographic locations that I mentioned.


----------



## estse

I have a thing for girls from Barsoom. Earth girls can kiss it.


----------



## bad baby

this chart is actually a pretty accurate representation of my attraction history:


----------



## HungryHippy

white, indian, black, mix raced and others x


----------



## StrangePeaches

White, asian..thats it really


----------



## Mersault

European for me (obviously european people in other continents are still european in origin). I guess it is due to my inability to be very attracted to people who look very different from the way i look. But still there are half a billion europeans here, and many more all around the world


----------



## mezzoforte

Mercurochrome said:


> I have a thing for girls from Barsoom. Earth girls can kiss it.


:lol


----------



## Bawsome

visualkeirockstar said:


> Mermaids. Lol


Wait, top half human or bottom half?


----------



## Nono441

bad baby said:


> this chart is actually a pretty accurate representation of my attraction history:


Oh wow that's a lot of people to hit on


----------



## gunner21

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm not sure how? And Indians aren't a race..


Read the answers. Not one female has explicitly said they were attracted to Indians (I didn't read the whole thread though). Also, Dravidian race i guess if you want to be so specific about it.


----------



## DarrellLicht

If you asked me what's on the tippy-top in my psyche, It would be the south European variant. Spanish, Italian, Serbian, the light skin dark hair with big eyes.

Otherwise I'm pretty flexible..


----------



## Minkiro

There's attractive people everywhere.


----------



## enjo

Latinos

Or

Half caucasian+ half asian + Them sexy eyes of an indian or arabian.

But who cares what race. As long as he's fit and good-average looking.


----------



## Alone75

I'm attracted to all races native to planet earth - mostly.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

I love me a papi. :yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Id prefer a white chick.any girl can be really attractive.


----------



## thirdcoming

I could see myself with any girl of any race just as long as we get along great. I'm happy to not have a preference and not limit myself


----------



## dal user

I like all races but I have this thing for black women.


----------



## riderless

horseraces


----------



## hypestyle

anyone know of interracial meet & greet groups? how diverse are speed-dating events?


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

The nerdy yet sexy race.


----------



## BillDauterive

Definitely not mine.



gunner21 said:


> This pretty much confirms my suspicions.
> 
> Indian males are at the lowest end on the attractiveness scale.


I guess that explains everything. : ^ (

Time to just get an arranged marriage with a chick who wants the G. The green card.


----------



## Janos

WithMyFaithx said:


> This thread isn't meant to start any race wars or anything.


Race War! Race War! Race War!

Thin the heard so I have a better chance with the women. :boogie


----------



## Persephone The Dread

gunner21 said:


> Read the answers. Not one female has explicitly said they were attracted to Indians (I didn't read the whole thread though). Also, Dravidian race i guess if you want to be so specific about it.


Dravidian is a language group. I'll be the first to admit that I think racial groups are stupid since they're subjective (people can label _themselves _what they want though as far as I'm concerned), however I don't think I'm being picky or specific to say that Indian isn't a race *shrugs* it's a country. It's like saying 'British' is a race, people would quickly point out 'no it's not' if someone said that. That's all I'm saying.

A lot of people have mentioned 'Asian' without going into detail about what they mean by that, and you can't really know what they mean by that since it has a different meaning in different countries. Since it's a big continent and all that makes sense. Where I live there are a lot more people from South Asia than there are from the far east, south east Asia, or other areas of Asia. So when people say 'Asian' here they are generally talking about people of South Asian origin almost exclusively.


----------



## AllToAll

riderless said:


> horseraces


Heh.


----------



## BillDauterive

Persephone The Dread said:


> Where I live there are a lot more people from South Asia than there are from the far east, south east Asia, or other areas of Asia. So when people say 'Asian' here they are generally talking about people of South Asian origin almost exclusively.


Are you from the U.K? I hear (as an ignorant American anyways) that "Asian" there is mostly used for South Asians. Whereas in the U.S, the term is used mostly for East or Southeast Asians.


----------



## meepie

gunner21 said:


> Read the answers. Not one female has explicitly said they were attracted to Indians (I didn't read the whole thread though). Also, Dravidian race i guess if you want to be so specific about it.


I'm Indian and I like Indian guys once in a while but there's just not that many around here. Also I find the culture a turn off as I am more liberal than most Indians. I'd prefer not to get involved in the Indian family dynamics as they can be very annoying.

Right now I'm dating someone who is not Indian, and I feel it more culturally liberating cuz he doesn't have to keep his relationship secret or deal with the possibility of being slammed with an arranged marriage. That's why I find most Indian males unappealing - that they'd be willing to get an arranged marriage just because their parents say so and possibly dump their girlfriends for that. I have pretty liberal Indian parents but the majority of Indian friends I've had in the past have had to keep their relationships secret/dealt with family drama cuz of it.


----------



## Charmander

TheBLA said:


> Are you from the U.K? I hear (as an ignorant American anyways) that "Asian" there is mostly used for South Asians. Whereas in the U.S, the term is used mostly for East or Southeast Asians.


That's true. I'm not sure why... maybe it's just because it's more common for there to be south Asians in the UK as opposed to East Asians.


----------



## gunner21

Persephone The Dread said:


> Dravidian is a language group. I'll be the first to admit that I think racial groups are stupid since they're subjective (people can label _themselves _what they want though as far as I'm concerned), however I don't think I'm being picky or specific to say that Indian isn't a race *shrugs* it's a country. It's like saying 'British' is a race, people would quickly point out 'no it's not' if someone said that. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> A lot of people have mentioned 'Asian' without going into detail about what they mean by that, and you can't really know what they mean by that since it has a different meaning in different countries. Since it's a big continent and all that makes sense. Where I live there are a lot more people from South Asia than there are from the far east, south east Asia, or other areas of Asia. So when people say 'Asian' here they are generally talking about people of South Asian origin almost exclusively.


I dunno, when someone says 'Asian' in North America, they almost always mean Chinese, Korean, Japanese etc.


----------



## TheNord

I am not usually attracted to Chinese, Japanese, or indigenous Latin American women... Their arms and legs are too short. srs


----------



## BillDauterive

meepie said:


> I'm Indian and I like Indian guys once in a while but there's just not that many around here. Also I find the culture a turn off as I am more liberal than most Indians. I'd prefer not to get involved in the Indian family dynamics as they can be very annoying.
> 
> Right now I'm dating someone who is not Indian, and I feel it more culturally liberating cuz he doesn't have to keep his relationship secret or deal with the possibility of being slammed with an arranged marriage. That's why I find most Indian males unappealing - that they'd be willing to get an arranged marriage just because their parents say so and possibly dump their girlfriends for that. I have pretty liberal Indian parents but the majority of Indian friends I've had in the past have had to keep their relationships secret/dealt with family drama cuz of it.


I have also read the stories of how Indian men in the West will date non-Indian women, but won't commit to them and instead marry an Indian girl. Some will even only just date local Indian girls (Canada, U.S, U.K, etc.) and rather marry an imported Indian bride from the motherland, whether they actually want to, or due to familial pressure. So they play around and break hearts and give us a bad rep and it really boils my blood. I'm glad to see more and more Indians dating and marrying outside their race when living abroad.

My parents would prefer an Indian of course, but just want to see me happy. They are also more liberal than most. But what does it freaking matter, since I have no experience with girls and am a complete failure with the opposite sex. The only choice I really have is to get an arranged marriage from there and my only draw would be my citizenship so she can get a green-card and come over here. Either that, or die a single, lonely virgin as I've always lived.

What's worse is that I am not at all attracted to my kind, whether local girls or from the homeland. I don't at all fit in with my own people, I don't even speak the language, etc. But they are my only choice. **** this. :blank


----------



## MysteriousH

Honestly, I like all kinds of people. If I'm attracted to you, then I'm attracted to you. I don't care about race.


----------



## IndieVisible

Blondes and Asians, but not blonde asians.


----------



## BillDauterive

IndieVisible said:


> Blondes and Asians, but not blonde asians.


----------



## MidnightBlu

White guys are super hot. I'm attracted to them very highly.


----------



## Malek

MysteriousH said:


> Honestly, I like all kinds of people. If I'm attracted to you, then I'm attracted to you. I don't care about race.


:yes


----------



## jealousisjelly

just don't like white girls


----------



## Valtron

I've seen very attractive men within all races. But I'll admit I'm mainly attracted to Caucasians.


----------



## riderless

From my experience gambling, the best races are when a favoured horse is not too shorter odds. Ideally a young horse who hasn't quite become a champion yet. On his or her way up. Probably 2 or 3 to 1 is perfect odds to lay around a 1000 dollars on the nose. Don't believe in eachway betting. So yeah, they're the races I'm attracted to the most.


----------



## Mr Bacon

Anything but black, and I'm good. Or if she's black, she'd have to be the really pretty and light skinned kind of black.


----------



## Mr Bacon

MysteriousH said:


> Honestly, I like all kinds of people. If I'm attracted to you, then I'm attracted to you. I don't care about race.


Wait until you see the kind of anacondas these Congo dudes are hiding in their pants.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

riderless said:


> From my experience gambling, the best races are when a favoured horse is not too shorter odds. Ideally a young horse who hasn't quite become a champion yet. On his or her way up. Probably 2 or 3 to 1 is perfect odds to lay around a 1000 dollars on the nose. Don't believe in eachway betting. So yeah, they're the races I'm attracted to the most.


hehehe..I prefer drag racing. Street racing is ok too but Id rather not participate in.


----------



## BobbyByThePound

Race is a superficial feature. Love and beauty come in all colors.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Valtron said:


> I've seen very attractive men within all races. But I'll admit I'm mainly attracted to Caucasians.


I agree, same here.


----------



## mezzoforte

Mr Bacon said:


> Anything but black, and I'm good.


This is such a popular opinion. :b


----------



## jealousisjelly

mezzoforte said:


> This is such a popular opinion. :b


i just dont like white girls i dont really know why i guess they're just too plain and i assume they got an annoying personality....

here's a song for u mezzoforte!! lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mr Bacon said:


> Anything but black, and I'm good. Or if she's black, she'd have to be the really pretty and light skinned kind of black.


subjective



Mr Bacon said:


> Wait until you see the kind of anacondas these Congo dudes are hiding in their pants.


racist.



jealousisjelly said:


> i just dont like white girls i dont really know why i guess they're just too plain.


No whole race by standard definition is plain, but the media will make it so by shoving the same types of white women in everyone's faces all the time. It is a bit yawn.



jealousisjelly said:


> and i assume they got an annoying personality....


racist.

*wanders off*


----------



## jealousisjelly

Persephone The Dread said:


> racist.
> 
> *wanders off*


i guess i'm racist kind of but it's not hate... im just racist by assuming all white people are racist... sorry can't help it


----------



## estse

I'm guilty of being white.

As far as race goes, it all goes. I like the women who flirt with me, and have distinguishable features, such as eyes, ears, nose, and mouth. If something's missing, I tend to feel sympathy and awe at living such a handicapped life. Doesn't mean they're attractive, but...what is this thread about, again? 29 pages?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

jealousisjelly said:


> i guess i'm racist kind of but it's not hate... im just racist by assuming all white people are racist...


I think a very small proportion of people are explicitly racist, a slightly larger proportion avoid people due to fear based off of stereotypes and ignorance which could be considered another form of racism. The former group are very small though, and I believe the latter issue is one that can be changed by exposure to different cultures and people and making a concious effort to change the way you think. This will become a problem less and less as time goes on and people are more exposed to a wider variety of people (if they are at all, obviously this won't be true for all countries.)

To hurry things along the media (and I use this term generally, since not all media is the same) could help things move along by having a wider variety of people in entertainment etc like film and TV. Obviously sometimes things aren't meant to be taken seriously, and white people are stereotyped as well, all the time in certain media forms, but when you're a minority you don't have as much of an opportunity to be seen in various lights. I think it's improving gradually though, and obviously more so outside of 'Hollywood.' The bigger films always being pre- actually you know I won't go down that road I could say a lot about those films in general XD it's not even all a race issue but an issue of most people being portrayed as cookie cutter, 2D beings.

Yeah I don't think all white people are racist by far really, but some obviously will be.


----------



## jealousisjelly

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think a very small proportion of people are explicitly racist, a slightly larger proportion avoid people due to fear based off of stereotypes and ignorance which could be considered another form of racism. The former group are very small though, and I believe the latter issue is one that can be changed by exposure to different cultures and people and making a concious effort to change the way you think. This will become a problem less and less as time goes on and people are more exposed to a wider variety of people (if they are at all, obviously this won't be true for all countries.)
> 
> To hurry things along the media (and I use this term generally, since not all media is the same) could help things move along by having a wider variety of people in entertainment etc like film and TV. Obviously sometimes things aren't meant to be taken seriously, and white people are stereotyped as well, all the time in certain media forms, but when you're a minority you don't have as much of an opportunity to be seen in various lights. I think it's improving gradually though, and obviously more so outside of 'Hollywood.' The bigger films always being pre- actually you know I won't go down that road I could say a lot about those films in general XD it's not even all a race issue but an issue of most people being portrayed as cookie cutter, 2D beings.
> 
> Yeah I don't think all white people are racist by far really, but some obviously will be.


i really don't even think i have a reason for thinking like that.. no one was really racist towards me i just always felt that way since i was little.. not sure why

and now i just can't help it it's just how i feel...


----------



## Lazercarp1

jealousisjelly said:


> i just dont like white girls i dont really know why i guess they're just too plain and i assume they got an annoying personality....
> 
> here's a song for u mezzoforte!! lol


lol no offence Dead Prez make entertaining music but the content is a total joke.

You heard this?






ps how do you embed the youtube vid??


----------



## jealousisjelly

Lazercarp1 said:


> lol no offence Dead Prez make entertaining music but the content is a total joke.
> 
> You heard this?


lol i actually never heard that song.. i know they're... "extreme" sometimes i don't agree with everything they say i just like some songs

it doesn't change the content of the song i posted

EDIT: but that songs not literal tho....


----------



## Lazercarp1

jealousisjelly said:


> lol i actually never heard that song.. i know they're... "extreme" sometimes i don't agree with everything they say i just like some songs
> 
> it doesn't change the content of the song i posted
> 
> EDIT: but that songs not literal tho....


ha I do too its catchy.

I know it's not literal but it's still pretty chock-full of racism isn't it? haha. Thing I don't get about Dead Prez is they have some really insightful songs like this










And then a lot of stuff where they're like a total parody of themselves. sometimes I think they're trolling in a lot of stuff they do.


----------



## jealousisjelly

Lazercarp1 said:


> lol no offence Dead Prez make entertaining music but the content is a total joke.
> 
> You heard this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps how do you embed the youtube vid??


just put what comes after the "v=" into the youtube tags


----------



## jealousisjelly

Lazercarp1 said:


> ha I do too its catchy.
> 
> I know it's not literal but it's still pretty chock-full of racism isn't it? haha. Thing I don't get about Dead Prez is they have some really insightful songs like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a lot of stuff where they're like a total parody of themselves. sometimes I think they're trolling in a lot of stuff they do.


idk maybe they went thru some really bad racism in their lives?? who knows....


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lazercarp1 said:


> ha I do too its catchy.
> 
> I know it's not literal but it's still pretty chock-full of racism isn't it? haha. Thing I don't get about Dead Prez is they have some really insightful songs like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a lot of stuff where they're like a total parody of themselves. sometimes I think they're trolling in a lot of stuff they do.


meh, he's obviously talking about coke. Maybe an unfortunate choice of song title but white doesn't have to mean light skinned people, it could mean anything. I say this as someone who would be considered a 'white girl' too.

edit: nevermind, read the rest of the lyrics, starts off about cocaine get's a little off track you could say lol.


----------



## Lazercarp1

Persephone The Dread said:


> meh, he's obviously talking about coke. Maybe an unfortunate choice of song title but white doesn't have to mean light skinned people, it could mean anything. I say this as someone who would be considered a 'white girl' too.
> 
> edit: nevermind, read the rest of the lyrics, starts off about cocaine get's a little off track you could say lol.


yeh lol then they end it with a quote saying race is a social construct?? They're pretty unapologetically racist though they've got a song called 'slap a white boy' lol.


----------



## Lazercarp1

jealousisjelly said:


> idk maybe they went thru some really bad racism in their lives?? who knows....


they're so over the top you can't even take them seriously as racists


----------



## jmoop

mezzoforte said:


> This is such a popular opinion. :b


I know. What's up with that? We aren't all ghetto thuganistas whose only purpose in life is to snap necks and pop out illegitimate children for guv'ment money.


----------



## EdwinP

Paloma M said:


> I am also attracted to Asians.


what is the thing about asians that both males and females see that is attractive? is it the anime or the different culture?


----------



## EdwinP

im attracted too personality


----------



## Mr Bacon

Persephone The Dread said:


> racist.
> 
> *wanders off*


http://www.timeslive.co.za/lifestyle/2012/10/02/the-hard-truth-about-penis-size-around-the-world

_"The study ranked 113 nationalities._

_The men of the Republic of Congo are the biggest at an average penis length of 18 cm._

_North Korean men fell short, with the average being 9.6 cm."_

No wonders why Kim Jung Un is one frustrated chump. :teeth



jmoop said:


> I know. What's up with that? We aren't all ghetto thuganistas whose only purpose in life is to snap necks and pop out illegitimate children for guv'ment money.


It's true that there's this stereotype of the uneducated, aggressive black woman who stirs drama wherever she goes.

My opinion isn't based on that, though. I just don't feel turned on by their color, their hair, their big nose, their too-big-fo-me-to-handle fat booty... their overall appearance basically. It's just an unexplainable sexual preference I've always had, what can I say?


----------



## cybernaut

EdwinP said:


> what is the thing about asians that both males and females see that is attractive? is it the anime or the different culture?


Lol, yeah this site seems to have a fetish when it comes to oriental Asians.


----------



## cybernaut

Being of black american+honduran descent, I've always said "latino"-the mestizo types to be exact. However,the guy who I am talking to at the moment is White +my first serious bf. It's funny how these types of things can work out. Regardless,he's a great guy and has been good to me.


----------



## Lazercarp1

ratherunique11 said:


> Being of black american+honduran descent, I've always said "latino"-the mestizo types to be exact. However,the guy who I am talking to at the moment is White +my first serious bf. It's funny how these types of things can work out. Regardless,he's a great guy and has been good to me.


they know about Lowkey in the Honduras??


----------



## Lazercarp1

Mr Bacon said:


> http://www.timeslive.co.za/lifestyle/2012/10/02/the-hard-truth-about-penis-size-around-the-world
> 
> _"The study ranked 113 nationalities._
> 
> _The men of the Republic of Congo are the biggest at an average penis length of 18 cm._
> 
> _North Korean men fell short, with the average being 9.6 cm."_
> 
> No wonders why Kim Jung Un is one frustrated chump. :teeth
> 
> It's true that there's this stereotype of the uneducated, aggressive black woman who stirs drama wherever she goes.
> 
> My opinion isn't based on that, though. I just don't feel turned on by their color, their hair, their big nose, their too-big-fo-me-to-handle fat booty... their overall appearance basically. It's just an unexplainable sexual preference I've always had, what can I say?


Yeah I never understood why people say its racist to say black people are well endowed tbh a) its actually been scientifically proven and b) whose gonna be offended by you saying they've got a big package???

The rest of this post is pretty horrendously racist though tbh


----------



## Lazercarp1

mezzoforte said:


> This is such a popular opinion. :b


I think it's because most people subconsciously base what they're attracted to on images of supposedly attractive women depicted by the media tbh. According to TV, blonde hair + blue eyes = pinnacle of attractive so that's what most men go for. Not me though really black women are beautiful.


----------



## Mr Bacon

Lazercarp1 said:


> Yeah I never understood why people say its racist to say black people are well endowed tbh a) its actually been scientifically proven and b) whose gonna be offended by you saying they've got a big package???
> 
> The rest of this post is pretty horrendously racist though tbh


Yeah, it's more of a compliment than anything to be told your junk is bigger than anyone else's on the planet :b (up to certain limits of course lol). Why else would there be so many "add 5 inches in only two weeks" advertisements on porn websites?

My post isn't racist btw. People have to stop b*tching about racism for nothing. We're talking about sexual preference here. I'm not turned on by black girls, but that doesn't mean I think that black people are genetically inferior to others on any given level.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

EdwinP said:


> what is the thing about asians that both males and females see that is attractive? is it the anime or the different culture?


I like the shape of many East Asian and South East Asian people's eyes, and in reference to people on the continent in general, I'm kind of a fan of dark hair and eyes as well :um

Nothing to do with anime though lol, nobody acts like that in real life unless they're doing some kind of crazy comedy sketch or something.

I don't normally like to admit these things because people are just like 'Oh my god you're a weeabo!' (even though it's not just Japanese people I find myself attracted to) or they think you're some kind of creepy fetishist or something (worse for men though) :/ can anyone tell me why that is? It's like it's wrong or something for anyone who is not from that area of the world to be attracted to people from that area of the world lol...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mr Bacon said:


> Yeah, it's more of a compliment than anything to be told your junk is bigger than anyone else's on the planet :b (up to certain limits of course lol). Why else would there be so many "add 5 inches in only two weeks" advertisements on porn websites?
> 
> My post isn't racist btw. People have to stop b*tching about racism for nothing. We're talking about sexual preference here. I'm not turned on by black girls, but that doesn't mean I think that black people are genetically inferior to others on any given level.


I said your posts were racist because you were pointing out features and claiming entire countries (the republic of Congo) and your other statements about black women as though those statements were true for all black women. That's all. Racism by definition includes that, it's not always that you're saying something that's commonly perceived as negative:

http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/racism

You are entitled to your opinion obviously but yeah maybe I misunderstood because of how you phrased some of it I don't know.


----------



## gunner21

mezzoforte said:


> This is such a popular opinion. :b


Anything but white is a popular opinion.


----------



## Alienated

Race doesn't matter to me at all... I only have a few requirements 

1. Legal age woman
2. Breathing on her own
3. Conscience
4. No active warrants, or under investigation for the sudden unexplained disappearance of their last boyfriend.....

She doesn't have to speak my language, I don't care how tall or short, what color, or anything else.... I just don't want to be alone anymore. You Know ?


----------



## anxiousmess

Race is no major issue for me. But I do like American guys. That accent is just wow.


----------



## Lazercarp1

gunner21 said:


> Anything but white is a popular opinion.


I don't think it is. Black guys love white women and black women don't usually seem to have much of a preference either way.


----------



## Lazercarp1

Mr Bacon said:


> Yeah, it's more of a compliment than anything to be told your junk is bigger than anyone else's on the planet :b (up to certain limits of course lol). Why else would there be so many "add 5 inches in only two weeks" advertisements on porn websites?
> 
> My post isn't racist btw. People have to stop b*tching about racism for nothing. We're talking about sexual preference here. I'm not turned on by black girls, but that doesn't mean I think that black people are genetically inferior to others on any given level.


It's pretty obviously racist. I'm not going to bother going into the reasons why saying you're not into black women because of the 'too-big-fo-me-to-handle fat booty' is racist because it'd be a waste of time tbh


----------



## BillDauterive

anxiousmess said:


> Race is no major issue for me. But I do like American guys. That accent is just wow.


Well, there are a ton of American various accents BTW. 

Mind if I ask where you are from?

I'd prefer a girl without an American accent. The grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## Mr Bacon

Persephone The Dread said:


> I said your posts were racist because you were pointing out features and claiming entire countries (the republic of Congo) and your other statements about black women as though those statements were true for all black women. That's all. Racism by definition includes that, it's not always that you're saying something that's commonly perceived as negative:
> 
> http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/racism
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion obviously but yeah maybe I misunderstood because of how you phrased some of it I don't know.


All we can do is point out tendencies within specific groups. Tendencies are never absolute, they just give an average. And on average, different races exhibit different characteristics.



Lazercarp1 said:


> It's pretty obviously racist. I'm not going to bother going into the reasons why saying you're not into black women because of the 'too-big-fo-me-to-handle fat booty' is racist because it'd be a waste of time tbh


Especially since these reasons are non-existent. African american women tend to be curvy/overweight. FACT.


----------



## Lazercarp1

Mr Bacon said:


> All we can do is point out tendencies within specific groups. Tendencies are never absolute, they just give an average. And on average, different races exhibit different characteristics.
> 
> Especially since these reasons are non-existent. African american women tend to be curvy/overweight. FACT.


:roll


----------



## mezzoforte

Mr Bacon said:


> their too-big-fo-me-to-handle fat booty...


*Looks at my "booty"*
:con :teeth


----------



## Lazercarp1

I also think the fact that Americans use African American to mean black is a bit arrogant, as if no other countries have black people or something


----------



## Paper Samurai

ratherunique11 said:


> Lol, yeah this site seems to have a fetish when it comes to oriental Asians.


I'm not complaining :b

:high5


----------



## jmoop

Mr Bacon said:


> Especially since these reasons are non-existent. African american women tend to be curvy/overweight. FACT.


You might as well say _American_ women (white, hispanic, black, etc.) tend to be overweight because that is "FACT" as well. Just admit you haven't met any black women aside from the video vixens you see in rap videos and the stereotyped ghetto queens in Hollywood comedies so as a result you think all of us must be that way. Maybe it's time to turn off the TV/Internet and go meet people in real life.


----------



## EdwinP

Persephone The Dread said:


> I like the shape of many East Asian and South East Asian people's eyes, and in reference to people on the continent in general, I'm kind of a fan of dark hair and eyes as well :um
> 
> Nothing to do with anime though lol, nobody acts like that in real life unless they're doing some kind of crazy comedy sketch or something.
> 
> I don't normally like to admit these things because people are just like 'Oh my god you're a weeabo!' (even though it's not just Japanese people I find myself attracted to) or they think you're some kind of creepy fetishist or something (worse for men though) :/ can anyone tell me why that is? It's like it's wrong or something for anyone who is not from that area of the world to be attracted to people from that area of the world lol...


its only weird till someone starts acting like they are from an anime or do it atrociously. also its basically fantasizing about a person


----------



## Persephone The Dread

EdwinP said:


> its only weird till someone starts acting like they are from an anime or do it atrociously. also its basically fantasizing about a person


huh?


----------



## EdwinP

Persephone The Dread said:


> huh?


if i knew the video's name i would show you an example but its pretty much an Italian american girl dressed in a school girl outfit, pronouncing the Japanese words badly, had makeup to make herself look like she had big eyes and also a very high pitched screechy voice. it was too hard for me to watch to finish the video.


----------



## EdwinP

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nothing to do with anime though lol, nobody acts like that in real life unless they're doing some kind of crazy comedy sketch or something.
> 
> I don't normally like to admit these things because people are just like 'Oh my god you're a weeabo!' (even though it's not just Japanese people I find myself attracted to) or they think you're some kind of creepy fetishist or something (worse for men though) :/ can anyone tell me why that is?


 the fetishist are just fantasizing


----------



## anxiousmess

TheBLA said:


> Well, there are a ton of American various accents BTW.
> 
> Mind if I ask where you are from?
> 
> I'd prefer a girl without an American accent. The grass is always greener on the other side.


I like all types of American accents.

Me - I am from London, UK.


----------



## Mr Bacon

jmoop said:


> You might as well say _American_ women (white, hispanic, black, etc.) tend to be overweight because that is "FACT" as well. Just admit you haven't met any black women aside from the video vixens you see in rap videos and the stereotyped ghetto queens in Hollywood comedies so as a result you think all of us must be that way. Maybe it's time to turn off the TV/Internet and go meet people in real life.


http://minorityhealth.hhs.gov/templates/content.aspx?ID=6456

_"In 2007-2010, African American girls were 80% more likely to be overweight than Non-Hispanic White girls._

_African American women have the highest rates of being overweight or __obese__ compared to other groups in the U.S. About four out of five African American women are overweight or obese. "_

Mmm... what were you saying again? 

I've obviously seen slim black girls in my life. I'm just looking at the general tendency and being objective.


----------



## Lazercarp1

Mr Bacon said:


> http://minorityhealth.hhs.gov/templates/content.aspx?ID=6456
> 
> _"In 2007-2010, African American girls were 80% more likely to be overweight than Non-Hispanic White girls._
> 
> _African American women have the highest rates of being overweight or __obese__ compared to other groups in the U.S. About four out of five African American women are overweight or obese. "_
> 
> Mmm... what were you saying again?
> 
> I've obviously seen slim black girls in my life. I'm just looking at the general tendency and being objective.


surprisingly not all black people live in America. Pretty sure if you went to Ethiopea you wouldn't find too many obese ones. It's a cultural rather than a racial issue, probably relating to the fact that a lot of black women are poor by Western standards in America. A more accurate comparison would be comparing white women and black women of relatively equal incomes.


----------



## Mr Bacon

Lazercarp1 said:


> surprisingly not all black people live in America. Pretty sure if you went to Ethiopea you wouldn't find too many obese ones. It's a cultural rather than a racial issue, probably relating to the fact that a lot of black women are poor by Western standards in America. A more accurate comparison would be comparing white women and black women of relatively equal incomes.


You raise a very interesting point. The whole nature vs nurture question. Is it mostly genetic? Cultural? Income-related? All three equally? I wouldn't know exactly!

It does make sense that inhabitants of Ethiopia are skinnier than their American counterparts, since the 'Muricans are the kings of kingsize meals, drinks, and people :yes


----------



## jmoop

Mr Bacon said:


> http://minorityhealth.hhs.gov/templates/content.aspx?ID=6456
> 
> _"In 2007-2010, African American girls were 80% more likely to be overweight than Non-Hispanic White girls._
> 
> _African American women have the highest rates of being overweight or __obese__ compared to other groups in the U.S. About four out of five African American women are overweight or obese. "_
> 
> Mmm... what were you saying again?
> 
> I've obviously seen slim black girls in my life. I'm just looking at the general tendency and being objective.


I want you to point out where I disagreed that most black women are obese. Oh, that's right, I didn't say that. Great job grasping at straws.

You said you don't like black women because they tend to have large butts and noses and dark skin. My argument is that it's pretty ignorant of you to write them ALL off because of what you perceive the majority to be like. And you're coming across as close-minded because obese ghetto queen black American women aren't the only type of black woman out there.

I'm pretty sure a ton of white American women are obese too. Are they not worthy of your affections?

I'm not trying to convince you to be attracted to black women, since they'd obviously be much better off without you. I'm just pointing out your racist attitude.


----------



## Paper Samurai

EdwinP said:


> *its only weird till someone starts acting like they are from an anime* or do it atrociously. also its basically fantasizing about a person


You mean like this brah ?


----------



## Mr Bacon

jmoop said:


> I want you to point out where I disagreed that most black women are obese. Oh, that's right, I didn't say that. Great job grasping at straws.
> 
> You said you don't like black women because they tend to have large butts and noses and dark skin. *My argument is that it's pretty ignorant of you to write them ALL off because of what you perceive the majority to be like.* And you're coming across as close-minded because obese ghetto queen black American women aren't the only type of black woman out there.
> 
> I'm pretty sure a ton of white American women are obese too. Are they not worthy of your affections?
> 
> I'm not trying to convince you to be attracted to black women, since they'd obviously be much better off without you. I'm just pointing out your racist attitude.


Aaah so that little technicality is why you have a problem with me. Well, let me rephrase: the *vast majority* of black chicks turn me off because they don't fit my ideal of an appealing physique, when considering several physical criterias - nose shape, curly hair, dark skin, limbs length compared to torso length, tendency to be curvy etc...

Don't belittle me, no need to make this debate personal, baby 8)

And nope, white fat girls aren't worthy of my affection either in a sexual context. As the saying goes, fat people get no love :teeth. At least not from me.


----------



## Lazercarp1

Mr Bacon said:


> Aaah so that little technicality is why you have a problem with me. Well, let me rephrase: the *vast majority* of black chicks turn me off because they don't fit my ideal of an appealing physique, when considering several physical criterias - nose shape, curly hair, dark skin, tendency to be curvy etc...
> 
> Don't belittle me, no need to make this debate personal, baby 8)
> 
> And nope, white fat girls aren't worthy of my affection either in a sexual context. As the saying goes, fat people get no love :teeth. At least not from me.


I think the racism was more to do with the phrasing really tbh. There aren't too many contexts that you can use the phrase 'too-big-fo-me-to-handle fat booty' in in reference to black women without it being racist...


----------



## probably offline

I used to watch F1 every sunday before.


----------



## laura024

The human race


----------



## Mr Bacon

Lazercarp1 said:


> I think the racism was more to do with the phrasing really tbh. There aren't too many contexts that you can use the phrase 'too-big-fo-me-to-handle fat booty' in in reference to black women without it being racist...


If I had been talking about some fat white chicks with 'too big fo me to handle fat booties', nobody would've been offended by the expression itself. And yet when you add the word "black" to anything, people go nuts!

Doesn't matter your race, if you're overweight, your booty's gonna be too big fo' me to handle hehe :b


----------



## Destabilise

any race


----------



## EdwinP

Paper Samurai said:


> You mean like this brah ?


no but is just ****ing awesome


----------



## JYM

I'm attracted to all races except Indians and Muslims. I don't know why... I just don't like the men... they don't look appealing... well ones that I've seen so far.


----------



## gunner21

JYM said:


> I'm attracted to all races except *Indians and Muslims*. I don't know why... I just don't like the men... they don't look appealing... well ones that I've seen so far.


You're not alone in this.


----------



## Mr Bacon

JYM said:


> I'm attracted to all races except Indians and *Muslims*. I don't know why... I just don't like the men... they don't look appealing... well ones that I've seen so far.


Islam's a religion lol


----------



## mezzoforte

Mr Bacon said:


> http://minorityhealth.hhs.gov/templates/content.aspx?ID=6456
> 
> _"In 2007-2010, African American girls were 80% more likely to be overweight than Non-Hispanic White girls._
> 
> _African American women have the highest rates of being overweight or __obese__ compared to other groups in the U.S. About four out of five African American women are overweight or obese. "_


Wow. I didn't think the percentage was that high lol. I feel more unique now, for beating the statistics! :yay


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

You know, I don't even know if this joke has been made before, but *eh*


----------



## Lazercarp1

mezzoforte said:


> Wow. I didn't think the percentage was that high lol. I feel more unique now, for beating the statistics! :yay


still leaves 1 in 5 who aren't like that though which is a pretty significant amount and could say American women fullstop are fat because the majority of them are.


----------



## louiselouisa

JYM said:


> I'm attracted to all races except Indians and Muslims. I don't know why... I just don't like the men... they don't look appealing... well ones that I've seen so far.


not even the handsome ones?


----------



## jealousisjelly

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think a very small proportion of people are explicitly racist, a slightly larger proportion avoid people due to fear based off of stereotypes and ignorance which could be considered another form of racism. The former group are very small though, and I believe the latter issue is one that can be changed by exposure to different cultures and people and making a concious effort to change the way you think. This will become a problem less and less as time goes on and people are more exposed to a wider variety of people (if they are at all, obviously this won't be true for all countries.)
> 
> To hurry things along the media (and I use this term generally, since not all media is the same) could help things move along by having a wider variety of people in entertainment etc like film and TV. Obviously sometimes things aren't meant to be taken seriously, and white people are stereotyped as well, all the time in certain media forms, but when you're a minority you don't have as much of an opportunity to be seen in various lights. I think it's improving gradually though, and obviously more so outside of 'Hollywood.' The bigger films always being pre- actually you know I won't go down that road I could say a lot about those films in general XD it's not even all a race issue but an issue of most people being portrayed as cookie cutter, 2D beings.
> 
> Yeah I don't think all white people are racist by far really, but some obviously will be.


i know but i hope someone with SA will understand my irrational fears (that all white people are racist)



Lazercarp1 said:


> they're so over the top you can't even take them seriously as racists


yah but if u watch their live performances on youtube they got alot of white fans... it's kind of awkward watching them say the things they say an there's a whole white audience going along with it lol



EdwinP said:


> what is the thing about asians that both males and females see that is attractive? is it the anime or the different culture?


some people just find them attractive?? i don't know how to explain it any better...



Alienated said:


> Race doesn't matter to me at all... I only have a few requirements
> 
> 1. Legal age woman
> 2. Breathing on her own
> 3. Conscience
> 4. No active warrants, or under investigation for the sudden unexplained disappearance of their last boyfriend.....
> 
> She doesn't have to speak my language, I don't care how tall or short, what color, or anything else.... I just don't want to be alone anymore. You Know ?


none of those apply to me...


----------



## CinnamonDelight

Lazercarp1 said:


> still leaves 1 in 5 who aren't like that though which is a pretty significant amount and could say American women fullstop are fat because the majority of them are.


I beat the odds as well, since I am 5'4 and weigh 125 pounds. 
No big booty or too much body fat either.


----------



## mezzoforte

CinnamonDelight said:


> I beat the odds as well, since I am 5'4 and weigh 125 pounds.
> No big booty or too much body fat either.


:high5 lol.


----------



## CinnamonDelight

jmoop said:


> I want you to point out where I disagreed that most black women are obese. Oh, that's right, I didn't say that. Great job grasping at straws.
> 
> You said you don't like black women because they tend to have large butts and noses and dark skin. My argument is that it's pretty ignorant of you to write them ALL off because of what you perceive the majority to be like. And you're coming across as close-minded because obese ghetto queen black American women aren't the only type of black woman out there.
> 
> I'm pretty sure a ton of white American women are obese too. Are they not worthy of your affections?
> 
> I'm not trying to convince you to be attracted to black women, since they'd obviously be much better off without you. *I'm just pointing out your racist attitude*.


100 percent correct. 
I am a light-skinned, slim, green eyed girl and I would never even want to be with someone that stupid and close minded. Would not reproduce with for the sake of kids. I guess ignorance really is my biggest turn off.


----------



## Lazercarp1

jealousisjelly said:


> i know but i hope someone with SA will understand my irrational fears (that all white people are racist)
> 
> yah but if u watch their live performances on youtube they got alot of white fans... it's kind of awkward watching them say the things they say an there's a whole white audience going along with it lol
> 
> some people just find them attractive?? i don't know how to explain it any better...
> 
> none of those apply to me...


yeah I've seen them live before and I'm white lol I think the fact that they are such over the top racists makes their music better is that bad??


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I guess I have a certain preference for caucasian (is that the right euphesim for "white"?) girls. 

But beauty of course lies in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## jealousisjelly

Lazercarp1 said:


> ha I do too its catchy.
> 
> I know it's not literal but it's still pretty chock-full of racism isn't it? haha. Thing I don't get about Dead Prez is they have some really insightful songs like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a lot of stuff where they're like a total parody of themselves. sometimes I think they're trolling in a lot of stuff they do.


i will forgive them.. cuz they make songs like these


----------



## Lazercarp1

jealousisjelly said:


> i will forgive them.. cuz they make songs like these


yeh they make good songs and that's what its all about tbh.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Schierke said:


> I guess I have a certain preference for caucasian (is that the right euphesim for "white"?) girls.
> 
> But beauty of course lies in the eyes of the beholder.


Depends on your definition of white, and your definition of Caucasian:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caucasian_race

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peoples_of_the_Caucasus


----------



## Persephone The Dread

EdwinP said:


> if i knew the video's name i would show you an example but its pretty much an Italian american girl dressed in a school girl outfit, pronouncing the Japanese words badly, had makeup to make herself look like she had big eyes and also a very high pitched screechy voice. it was too hard for me to watch to finish the video.


Oh yeah, I think people who make videos like that are usually just messing around though.


----------



## Mr Bacon

CinnamonDelight said:


> 100 percent correct.
> I am a light-skinned, slim, green eyed girl and I would never even want to be with someone that stupid and close minded. Would not reproduce with for the sake of kids. I guess ignorance really is my biggest turn off.


All races statistically exhibit different attributes. Pointing it out isn't racist.

It's not a coincidence if men from Congo have genitals twice the size of Koreans... nor is it a coincidence if Asians have dark straight hair while Africans have afro-textured hair.

Refrain from calling me ignorant when I'm the only one pointing out objective studies, while you are just reacting to your subjective view.


----------



## XnatashaX

White.
Korean.
Persian.


----------



## CinnamonDelight

Mr Bacon said:


> All races statistically exhibit different attributes. Pointing it out isn't racist.
> 
> It's not a coincidence if men from Congo have genitals twice the size of Koreans... nor is it a coincidence if Asians have dark straight hair while Africans have afro-textured hair.
> 
> Refrain from calling me ignorant when I'm the only one pointing out objective studies, while you are just reacting to your subjective view.


All of this is irrelevant and absolutely not the point of discussion. And yes, I do find you ignorant and thus agree with the other poster.


----------



## LostSon

I like all girls ..Although all my life I have dated black girls cause I always lived in a black community ..but I have come across like several white girls that were into me and 1 asian girl. But its been all black everything for me for the most part !! lol I like to interracial in the near future though..


----------



## Mlochail

White, Asian, Middle Eastern, etc. Everything except Aborigial or Black usually. Nothing racist.


----------



## Mousey9

ratherunique11 said:


> Lol, yeah this site seems to have a fetish when it comes to oriental Asians.


wait wut? checking in.
where are all these girls with this fetish,
I have arrived.


----------



## Mr Bacon

CinnamonDelight said:


> All of this is irrelevant and absolutely not the point of discussion. And yes, I do find you ignorant and thus agree with the other poster.


You were put off when I mentioned my belief that black girls are more likely than other races to exhibit large nostrils, dark skin, and bigger booties. That's pretty much the same thing. *The above characteristics are believed by scientists to be an evolutionary advantage when it comes to living in very hot and dry places.* The opposite is true: narrow nostrils are better suited for a cold environment because they preserve heat, and white skin absorbs more vitamin D, whereas dark skin acts as a natural sunblock.

As for booty sizes: an even distribution of adipose tissue throughout the whole body protects you efficiently from the cold. A body storing more fat in the buttocks allows for less fat to be stored under the surface of the rest of the limbs/torso, which makes hot weather more bareable. There's even a scientific name for the most extreme cases of "huge bubble butt syndrome": Steatopygia. This condition is almost exclusive to tribes in southern Africa, which exhibit the most 'bootylicious' ladies on the planet hehe.

Unfortunately, no scientist has ever bothered to take a trip around the globe equiped with a ruler to take measurements of every country's women's booty to 100% confirm wether black women take the cake when it comes buttocks poppin' out from the side view. I guess that's because...










Asians women, on average, exhibit the smallest breasts compared to any race. Therefore, why does it seem so shocking to claim that another race might exhibit a tendecy towards the biggest booties?


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## twitchy666

Sometimes anyone not white (me) is appealing. Nothing stops me liking anyone. Same story for employers


----------



## booknerd01

Any race, really. There are lots of beautiful people throughout the parts of the world. Inner and outer beauty. If there's a connection, I wouldn't judge by race/gender.


----------



## CinnamonDelight

Mr Bacon said:


> You were put off when I mentioned my belief that black girls are more likely than other races to exhibit large nostrils, dark skin, and bigger booties. That's pretty much the same thing. *The above characteristics are believed by scientists to be an evolutionary advantage when it comes to living in very hot and dry places.* The opposite is true: narrow nostrils are better suited for a cold environment because they preserve heat, and white skin absorbs more vitamin D, whereas dark skin acts as a natural sunblock.
> 
> As for booty sizes: an even distribution of adipose tissue throughout the whole body protects you efficiently from the cold. A body storing more fat in the buttocks allows for less fat to be stored under the surface of the rest of the limbs/torso, which makes hot weather more bareable. There's even a scientific name for the most extreme cases of "huge bubble butt syndrome": Steatopygia. This condition is almost exclusive to tribes in southern Africa, which exhibit the most 'bootylicious' ladies on the planet hehe.
> 
> Unfortunately, no scientist has ever bothered to take a trip around the globe equiped with a ruler to take measurements of every country's women's booty to 100% confirm wether black women take the cake when it comes buttocks poppin' out from the side view. I guess that's because...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asians women, on average, exhibit the smallest breasts compared to any race. Therefore, why does it seem so shocking to claim that another race might exhibit a tendecy towards the biggest booties?


You don't have to tell me all of these things. There is no point in doing that and you are just repeating yourself with your so called averages. Your posts still have a racist undertone and speak ignorance.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

ManOfFewWords said:


>


Weird I don't see that echoed in real life where I live, assuming I'm understanding that right. Well I'm talking about the last chart anyway which I understand. The other two are a bit confusing to me, I'm not sure what they're talking about.

I'd be curious to see the results among 'white' people living in countries where they are the minority though. I bet it changes. I should say born and raised in that country too. Areas within countries where they are a minority group too actually. I think this has an impact.


----------



## gunner21

ManOfFewWords said:


>


Indian males have the lowest reply rate. Lol!


----------



## KelsKels

I feel like its kind of strange that I find Native Americans attractive.. I don't think Ive ever heard any other girl say it. My dad works for the tribes over here though.. and I grew up surrounded by Native American art and stuff.. so I think that might have to do with it. My dad is pretty racist towards anyone that's not white though.. so idk. Youd think Id only be attracted to white people. But I think every race has their own attractive qualities. Ive said in another thread that I dated a black guy when I was younger and had crushes on Mexicans. Typically I don't find Asian men attractive though.. I guess because a lot of times they look really feminine to me. Asian women though... :yes


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Persephone The Dread said:


> Weird I don't see that echoed in real life where I live, assuming I'm understanding that right. Well I'm talking about the last chart anyway which I understand. The other two are a bit confusing to me, I'm not sure what they're talking about.
> 
> I'd be curious to see the results among 'white' people living in countries where they are the minority though. I bet it changes. I should say born and raised in that country too. Areas within countries where they are a minority group too actually. I think this has an impact.


It's from okcupid, so the data encompasses the whole world. However, since the site originated in the US, the majority of users it pulls its data from are probably also from the US.

The first two charts are about message reply rates. So in the first chart, it says that women of most races respond more favorably to white men than any other race. In the second graph, you can see that men of all races respond least favorably to black women.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

KelsKels said:


> I feel like its kind of strange that I find Native Americans attractive.. I don't think Ive ever heard any other girl say it. My dad works for the tribes over here though.. and I grew up surrounded by Native American art and stuff.. so I think that might have to do with it. My dad is pretty racist towards anyone that's not white though.. so idk. Youd think Id only be attracted to white people. But I think every race has their own attractive qualities. Ive said in another thread that I dated a black guy when I was younger and had crushes on Mexicans. Typically I don't find Asian men attractive though.. I guess because a lot of times they look really feminine to me. Asian women though... :yes


According to the graph, the second most sought after race after white men are Native American men. I guess you're not in the minority after all.


----------



## Andres124

I'm mostly attracted to white girls, I don't know why. I guess it has to do where I grew up.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

gunner21 said:


> Indian males have the lowest reply rate. Lol!


The fact that there are discrepancies is bizarre. What is it exactly that causes people to have racial preferences? Is it race frequency within a population? Is it cultural upbringing and societal influence?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

KelsKels said:


> I feel like its kind of strange that I find Native Americans attractive.. I don't think Ive ever heard any other girl say it. My dad works for the tribes over here though.. and I grew up surrounded by Native American art and stuff.. so I think that might have to do with it. My dad is pretty racist towards anyone that's not white though.. so idk. Youd think Id only be attracted to white people. But I think every race has their own attractive qualities. Ive said in another thread that I dated a black guy when I was younger and had crushes on Mexicans. Typically I don't find Asian men attractive though.. I guess because a lot of times they look really feminine to me. Asian women though... :yes


Oh no I definitely do find many Native Americans attractive, although, living in the UK I see Native Americans never.  So I suppose my opinion is coming purely from online pictures and films, that will be biased.


----------



## gunner21

ManOfFewWords said:


> The fact that there are discrepancies is bizarre. What is it exactly that causes people to have racial preferences? Is it race frequency within a population? Is it cultural upbringing and societal influence?


Well, Indian men are generally, not very good looking. Don't know about other races.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

gunner21 said:


> Well, Indian men are generally, not very good looking. Don't know about other races.


How insulting. Firstly it's all a matter of opinion, and by typical standards I wouldn't say India has more unattractive looking guys than any other country.

Now on the subject of South Asians which is what everyone in this thread seems to be talking about when they say 'Indian' ¬_¬ apply the same thing I said before, replacing the word country with region.


----------



## gunner21

Persephone The Dread said:


> How insulting. Firstly it's all a matter of opinion, and by typical standards I wouldn't say India has more unattractive looking guys than any other country.
> 
> Now on the subject of South Asians which is what everyone in this thread seems to be talking about when they say 'Indian' ¬_¬ apply the same thing I said before, replacing the word country with region.


Of course it's opinion. It's my opinion. I've lived with Indians. Hell, I'm Indian myself and I think Indian men are generally ugly by conventional standards and that may be the reason for their unattractiveness, but what do I know.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Caucasoid/********* like me. Needless to say it's almost impossible to find someone like that here so might as well give up.


----------



## diamondheart89

gunner21 said:


> Of course it's opinion. It's my opinion. I've lived with Indians. Hell, I'm Indian myself and I think Indian men are generally ugly by conventional standards and that may be the reason for their unattractiveness, but what do I know.


Depends on what you're attracted to. I don't consider Indian men ugly. Of course there are unattractive people in every country/race/ethnicity, but you can't paint any group with one brush. Also I think Indian men probably have a low reply rate because when I think of all the Indian men I know, most of them have pretty backward views.


----------



## CinnamonDelight

gunner21 said:


> Of course it's opinion. It's my opinion. I've lived with Indians. Hell, I'm Indian myself and I think Indian men are generally ugly by conventional standards and that may be the reason for their unattractiveness, but what do I know.


Plenty of attractive Indian men. Then again I don´t know what conventional standards are.


----------



## Vegadad

Human, but equally turned off


----------



## Derailing

Brazilian men = ♥___♥


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

I know one Indian guy who has a real good looking face and voice (objectively speaking here) but he has a beer gut. Hit the gym more and lose the gut and he'd be smashing girls, but then with his confidence he is already doing that lol


----------



## MindOverMood

Genetic Garbage said:


> *Caucasoid/********** like me. Needless to say it's almost impossible to find someone like that here so might as well give up.


Something like this?


----------



## Lazercarp1

MindOverMood said:


> Something like this?


is that cali chick?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lazercarp1 said:


> is that cali chick?


It doesn't fit any of Calichicks descriptions of herself.

I made the mistake of googling the image and the first link that came up was Stormfront uke that ruined my night lol.


----------



## Lazercarp1

you google anything on the internet nowadays and Stormfront seems to come up. To be fair, whoever does their SEO knows their stuff. But yeah if that's Cali Chick then wow her perception of herself and the reality are pretty radically different, that's all I can say


----------



## Mr Bacon

MindOverMood said:


> Something like this?


woooooow my mind is blown! During all my years of traveling in Asia I only came across one Mongolian chick which was apparently not representative of ********* girls... and judging by that pic that was a good thing . It's so weird, her features are so exotic! She looks like a Caucasian with a few Asian traits thrown in the mix - like her eyes, nose, and "hairless" eyebrows.


----------



## crystaltears

some Eurasian guys are hot (like Dennis Oh)


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx

i dont date anymore but when i have been in a few relatships all guys were white, i only date white ppl. just my preferences


----------



## Riddles

If your talking attracted in a non sexual way I am vary attracted to woman from Sweden I have met a few and found them really great to talk to and love the ones I have met outlook on things. As for men I have met/trained with a few from Holland, Funny as hell and laid back unless your in the ring with them.


----------



## Sindelle

Sorry, but I'm only attracted to other elves.


----------



## Lazercarp1

Mr Bacon said:


> woooooow my mind is blown! During all my years of traveling in Asia I only came across one Mongolian chick which was apparently not representative of ********* girls... and judging by that pic that was a good thing . It's so weird, her features are so exotic! She looks like a Caucasian with a few Asian traits thrown in the mix - like her eyes, nose, and "hairless" eyebrows.


is someone gonna clarify whether or not this actually is cali chick


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lazercarp1 said:


> is someone gonna clarify whether or not this actually is cali chick


I don't think it is, I'm fairly certain, he just has a calichick quote in his signature which is probably why your mind has made that connection? :S

Also she is cute (whoever she is), so I'm not sure if you're trying to confirm it so you can suddenly insult her and call her ugly or something but that's not cool man.

I found a twitter:

https://twitter.com/reinaomi97

no idea if it's her or not. It's in Japanese though.

There's more information if you google the image on other sites, but I stopped looking because of how dodgy some of those sites seemed comment content wise.

父はオーストラリア人そして母は日本人 <--- that says, that her father is Australian and her mother Japanese I believe.

だから私はハーフです <--- I think that means she's 'half' (Japanese way of saying half Japanese)

I can't read much of the rest but I know this: 勉強 is studying.

edit: oh right, it says she's still studying English.

Time to stop being detective now though  I only posted the twitter because it was public and not locked. I might remove it later seems weird.


----------



## Radical But Legal

No idea why, but Asian women just look the prettiest to me. Second place would probably go to girls from South America. Third place would go to girls from France. They usually have a unique look that I don't even know how to describe and their language sounds sexiest to me. But in reality there are tons of women I'd be attracted to, doesn't matter their ethnicity.


----------



## Lazercarp1

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't think it is, I'm fairly certain, he just has a calichick quote in his signature which is probably why your mind has made that connection? :S
> 
> Also she is cute (whoever she is), so I'm not sure if you're trying to confirm it so you can suddenly insult her and call her ugly or something but that's not cool man.
> 
> I found a twitter:
> 
> https://twitter.com/reinaomi97
> 
> no idea if it's her or not. It's in Japanese though.
> 
> There's more information if you google the image on other sites, but I stopped looking because of how dodgy some of those sites seemed comment content wise.
> 
> 父はオーストラリア人そして母は日本人 <--- that says, that her father is Australian and her mother Japanese I believe.
> 
> だから私はハーフです <--- I think that means she's 'half' (Japanese way of saying half Japanese)
> 
> I can't read much of the rest but I know this: 勉強 is studying.
> 
> edit: oh right, it says she's still studying English.
> 
> Time to stop being detective now though  I only posted the twitter because it was public and not locked. I might remove it later seems weird.


oh yeah I'm an idiot I read the sig as if it was part of the post lol


----------



## BillDauterive

diamondheart89 said:


> I think Indian men probably have a low reply rate because when I think of all the Indian men I know, most of them have pretty backward views.


You mean the ones who are American-raised like yourself? Or do you mean recent immigrants (FOBs)? If you look hard enough, you'll find some freaky exceptions like me. :teeth

Its not fair if some of us have to suffer due to the actions of others and we are labeled with negative stereotypes. :no


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

TheBLA said:


> You mean the ones who are American-raised like yourself? Or do you mean recent immigrants (FOBs)? If you look hard enough, you'll find some freaky exceptions like me. :teeth
> 
> Its not fair if some of us have to suffer due to the actions of others and we are labeled with negative stereotypes. :no


It isn't fair but you know what? Those people that judge you by those negative stereotypes can seriously get lost.

I work with one fat kid who always made fun of me being Asian and was always making me feel small but I stood up for myself and told him to back off, called him a fat useless sack and now he's stopped paying me out. If anything I gained the respect of all the other workers and now he's just the fat kid everyone pities.


----------



## MobiusX

white that look hispanic like Italy or Spain even some Russians looks hispanic, not into blonde hair, blue eyes, I'm into hispanic, some black hispanic, white hispanic, average looking hispanic


----------



## Bbpuff

White and asian guys. I'm attracted to hispanics quite a bit as well.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Caucasian


----------



## Genetic Garbage

MindOverMood said:


> Something like this?


Yes, where are those women where I live though?


----------



## flarf




----------



## Royals

The human race. Everyone is beautiful in their own way (inner and outside)


----------



## Scarlett0

Any race as long as they're attractive.

White: Blue, hazel-eyed, blonde. Ahh! or dark hair with electric blue eyes! Or brown hair with brown eyes are cute too.

Black: Hazel-eyed; I'd get lost in those. Or tall, handsome e.g. Will Smith

Hispanic: Nice skin color with dark hair, Enrique-style or Antonio Banderas

Asian: tall, clean-cut hair, or shaggy waves, nice smile, and "laughing" eyes

Middle Eastern: tall, dark, handsome ^^


----------



## Richard Pawgins

Scarlett0 said:


> Asian: tall


this is so mean and wrong

:no

as for me, I'm not looking and view hormonal attraction as a human weakness that we're shackled to and something very few of us can actually escape. _(its possible, but you have to train your mind and be very disciplined)_

But if I were looking....

any ethnicity will do..... as long as I think her face is cute and she has a nice body


----------



## VeMuñeca

I like all types of men. :heart


----------



## handsup

Russian and american girls.


----------



## kursedlife

Asian and Pacific Islander.


----------



## Obfuscate

Subsaharan and blacks are a no go. Same for asians. Latinos aren't really my type either, though there are some exceptions. Asian + White is a good combination though.

Scandinavian, Mediterranean, Slavic, Arab, Kurdish, Caucasian, Baltic and overall Uralic girls are beautiful.


----------



## WBK2013

I like European looking women with dark features most. So, basically the phenotype from Iran through to Spain, along the Mediterranean. Persian, Kurd, Arab, Turkish, Greek, Italian, Romanian, Bulgarian, Spanish etc.

Like everyone else I've found all sorts of people very attractive though.


----------



## scum

drywall


----------



## moveon

My best friend doesn't have any racial preferences that i know. He's dated a lot of different women(asian, black, white) but he is determined to marry a white woman just because he doesn't want to have mixed children. I really can't understand or relate to that sort of thinking


----------



## dal user

moveon said:


> My best friend doesn't have any racial preferences that i know. He's dated a lot of different women(asian, black, white) but he is determined to marry a white woman just because he doesn't want to have mixed children. I really can't understand or relate to that sort of thinking


probably something to do with his family might not like if he does i dont know?

you'd be surprised at the amount of people that don't like mixed relationships and such.


----------



## Bluestar29

I am attracted to all races. I do have a preference for Latinas (Black Latinas, Mixed Latinas, Asian Latina, and ect.)


----------



## nothing else

Green, purple, or Blue


----------



## absreim

I am an asian who grew up in suburbs consisting of mostly white people, and the white girls who I went to school with were really nice to me, so I can't help but be attracted to them because so many of them treated me in ways that kept my self-esteem afloat (and for a long time only white girls showed romantic interest in me) when it was very fragile during my grade school years.

I may have just been unlucky, but most of the asians I new at the time were quite mean to me. Only once I graduated from college did I see positive things about my own race, and now I am quite attracted to asian girls as well.

I am open dating any race but years of negative experiences with black and hispanic people have led my mind to associate those races with personalities that I don't like. I will certainly give girls of those races a chance to show that they don't fit the negative stereotypes associated to them, but until I get to know a black or hispanic girl that way I can't find myself being attracted to them.


----------



## starburst93

I'm mostly attracted to white guys. I have seen attractive men of almost every race but i'm mostly sexually attracted to white guys.


----------



## seeking777

I've honestly been attracted to men of various ethnicities. I understand most people usually only grow up around their own ethnic group and that may be why they only date people from that group. But I have never personally understood only being attracted to one group. I'm black and I like men. Ha! Ethnicity is not a consideration for me, I don't disqualify anyone based on that.


----------



## Khantko

this thread is depressing, nobody likes Asian guys 

oh, and i have no preference as long as they're in shape


----------



## Diffidence

I forever love my own people and my loyalty, soul, and devotion are with them... forever! :heart

Lol, what a racist thread. btw. :roll :roll :roll


----------



## absreim

Khantko said:


> this thread is depressing, nobody likes Asian guys
> 
> oh, and i have no preference as long as they're in shape


I didn't go through the entire thread and run a tally, but the first two posts are of girls who like asians.

Not to digress too much, but I've noticed based on my experiences over the past few years that asians are their own worst critic. It is kind of interesting that whenever I bring up the notion of asian guys being undesirable with my asian friends, everybody immediately knows about it and agrees with it. Every one of my non-asian friends (which make up the majority of my friends) I've talked to however, denies that they've ever heard of such a notion, and I can tell that they aren't saying that just to be polite. A female friend of mine who is white admits that she read statistically that asian men and black women have the lowest marriage rates in the US, but says that she can't understand why this is happening, noting that she has had a positive experience with every asian she's met.

I am not denying the attractiveness of non-asian guys at all (I am very much aware of the positive qualities of non-asian guys that might attract asian girls to them), but I do think the trend of asian girls often wanting to date non-asians is in part due to insecurity about their own race.


----------



## achelle92

Khantko said:


> this thread is depressing, nobody likes Asian guys
> 
> oh, and i have no preference as long as they're in shape


Well It seems to me on this thread no one likes Black girls either lol.

I like Asian guys, and I've seen good-looking guys from all races. I try to keep an open-mind when it comes to dating.


----------



## diamondheart89

I'm not attracted to:

white people
asian people
black people
native american people
latino people
arab people
jewish people

or anyone with ancestry containing the above races/ethnicities


----------



## TobeyJuarez

diamondheart89 said:


> I'm not attracted to:
> 
> white people
> asian people
> black people
> native american people
> latino people
> arab people
> jewish people
> 
> or anyone with ancestry containing the above races/ethnicities


That's pretty much everyone


----------



## diamondheart89

illmatic1 said:


> That's pretty much everyone


Exactly.


----------



## arnie

diamondheart89 said:


> I'm not attracted to:
> 
> white people
> asian people
> black people
> native american people
> latino people
> arab people
> jewish people
> 
> or anyone with ancestry containing the above races/ethnicities


So aleut guys are still hot?


----------



## diamondheart89

arnie said:


> So aleut guys are still hot?


Clearly my list isn't comprehensive enough...yet.


----------



## MidnightBlu

I only like white guys or guys that are mixed with white and look white.


----------



## Khantko

well... there you have it folks, be white or be forever alone lol


----------



## absreim

Khantko said:


> well... there you have it folks, be white or be forever alone lol


I can say that people that have preferences like MidnightBlu are in the minority. A fair number of asian girls seem to be that way though, which is one of the reasons that initially turned me off to asian girls in the first place.

Either way, having an insecure attitude about your own race will not help you attract girls (although I think a *humble* attitude is a plus). I don't think the situation for asian guys is all that bad, but self-hating will make things much worse. You should strive to avoid the negative traits that are common among asians (of which sadly there are many) while adopting positive ones from other races, and I'm sure you'll go far in the dating game (once SA is out of the way, of course).


----------



## MidnightBlu

A lot of Asian girls in my area only date Asian guys or strongly prefer it actually.


----------



## achelle92

Khantko said:


> well... there you have it folks, be white or be forever alone lol


That's not true. Why would you want to date someone who doesn't like your race? As absreim said alot more people are open to dating outside their race than you think. Only a small amount are fixated on only dating white people or their own race.

Like I stated earlier it seems like alot of guys on this thread would avoid Black girls like the plague, but that's not going to make me feel bad about who I am. I want a guy that's going to appreciate me for me regardless of what my race is. If a person is that stuck on race you're better off without them.


----------



## her

Asian and white guys are my preference.


----------



## absreim

absreim said:


> I am open dating any race but years of negative experiences with black and hispanic people have led my mind to associate those races with personalities that I don't like. I will certainly give girls of those races a chance to show that they don't fit the negative stereotypes associated to them, but until I get to know a black or hispanic girl that way I can't find myself being attracted to them.


Now I've been thinking about this issue more, I have to shamefully take back what I said here. I had forgotten about the Hispanic girls that I met recently for whom I had a very positive experience with: they were very well-educated (Ivy League graduates), had a great personality, and were quite pretty (one was a model). Although it is to a lesser extent, my mind totally blanked about a few black girls that I met recently with whom I had a similar positive experience.

I now believe that when people show a preference for a certain race, they generally have a preconceived generalization of how the average person of that race behaves. It is very short-sighted to assume that absolutely everyone in a race behaves a certain way. Like many people in this thread have said, it often only takes one example that stands out to have people change their mind about writing off their attractiveness to an entire race of people.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

absreim said:


> I can say that people that have preferences like MidnightBlu are in the minority. A fair number of asian girls seem to be that way though, which is one of the reasons that initially turned me off to asian girls in the first place.
> 
> Either way, having an insecure attitude about your own race will not help you attract girls (although I think a *humble* attitude is a plus). I don't think the situation for asian guys is all that bad, but self-hating will make things much worse. You should strive to avoid the negative traits that are common among asians (of which sadly there are many) while adopting positive ones from other races, and I'm sure you'll go far in the dating game (once SA is out of the way, of course).


Wha? Asian women have shown the most interest in me out of everyone... And I'm mixed but I look black enough...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I like variety but frankly, I'm primarily attracted to white, black and Latino. I think Asian too but I hardly ever see Asians in real life these days and they usually don't look right on a computer monitor (The women are often heavily photoshopped for some reason).


----------



## OnlineN0w

I seem to end up with white guys (I'm hispanic) more often than not but I wouldn't necessarily say I have any preference.


----------



## Mousy

I'm hispanic and if I'm attracted to someone there's a 99% chance they're hispanic. Specifically Mexican. I can't really picture myself dating from a different race.


----------



## zstandig

I have a thing for redheads, but other than that I don't know.


----------



## riderless

I'm Caucasian. other races are exotic generally speaking and therefore pique my curiosity esp. if they don't speak English well. Caucasian gals feel like my sisters mostly and I'm not into incest.
Of course they have to have some shape about them. (I'm not too strict on this though, look at my avatar for god's sake!)


----------



## absreim

GirlInvisible said:


> I use to ONLY be attracted to Asian guys, but I gave up any hope. Since I was terribly rejected by two and Asians don't show any interest in me. But i feel like i was scared away from Asian men more than anything.I hope this doesn't come off as racist but I've never had any race make me feel like such an outsider than the Asian race due to many incidents like in restaurants, grocery stores, friends, etc. I live in a town where most of the population is Chinese where prior I use to live in a town of Hispanics never had a problem. I use to LOVE the Asian culture, yea i had yellow fever for a while but anyway now I'm mostly attracted to typical white guys. I'm of Italian decent in case anyone was wondering.


It is unfortunate that they made you feel alienated, and I can understand what you are talking about. Many of the most racist people I know have happened to be asian, and asian communities tend to have a fair number of people who are unhappy with letting non-asians inside their social circle, in my experience. It is behavior like this that made me insecure about my race in the past. I can tell you that not every asian is like that though.

In contrast, as an asian I have found white people to be very welcoming. Although groups of white friends may give off a vibe of being self-segregating at a distance, the vast majority of the time they have been very nice to me once I talk to them.


----------



## Elad

*the thread we all read to feel horrible*

I wonder if anyone has left this thread feeling good.


----------



## arnie

Plopperton said:


> I have a thing for redheads. That's a race, right?


No, but Irish is.


----------



## LightShiner

*Mixed race?*

Mixed races are even better. I'm not saying theres anything wrong with Asians but I think you get a mixture of other cultures and can explore different things. Should give it a try?:b


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ford mustang 5.0 vs a Nissan GTR mmm


----------



## inerameia

GTR vs. Civic SI


----------



## inerameia

Wait this is ethnic... I'd say any race with ideal physique and face.


----------



## Brandeezy

Any, i'm in no position to be picky


----------



## fineline

my preference is to date white girls, same race as me. i have had many girlfriends in my life(like 7, i can date girls easy, but hard to make the relationship last). im 28 now.

i have never dated any other race in a female. but i would date a asian girl if the opportunity was there.

i would not consider dating a black girl, mexican/south american or puerto rican/cuban. something about the dark skin, i believe.


----------



## BillDauterive

Not mine. :blank


----------



## cybernaut

I might be the minority here,but... 
- Dark toned Arabs. 
-Latinos of an indigenous mix (hence not labeling Hispanic as a single race..because they come in all shades and features).

I speak Spanish and am working my way to Arabic, so that would be awesome too.


----------



## MidnightBlu

^I get a lot of those types of guys hitting on me on dating sites. Not interested.


----------



## Ntln

I've never had any preferences in terms of race. And this is coming from someone who lived in a basically 100% white country for 14 out 17 years of his life. I really don't get why race is an issue, there's beautiful women from all around the world.


----------



## JimS90

How can you have a preference? You don't know who you could find attractive. Saying that, I've been off the native girls here for a long time, but who knows. Particular races that strike me though are Eastern Europeans, Japanese, Israelis, Mixed race...so many nice looking women everywhere!


----------



## MidnightBlu

I did say white guys, but I will say I think Japanese men are very hot too. I wouldn't mind hooking up with one.


----------



## jvanb00c

I'm not picky when it comes to race. Like with all races there are good apples and bad apples. Of all the races though I would probably be least likely to date a black girl. The attraction there just doesn't seem quite as strong.


----------



## MobiusX

Swanhild said:


> Italian and Russian are not races either, they're ethnicities.


no, they are nationalities, I was being more specific on a particular race I'm attracted to....


----------



## JDsays

Well I'm part of the Human Race, but I prefer white women


----------



## Persephone The Dread

MobiusX said:


> no, they are nationalities, I was being more specific on a particular race I'm attracted to....


2012... That is the slowest reaction to a quote on this forum I have ever seen lol.


----------



## Evo1114

I find women of all races to be appealing. 

Of course almost all dates I have ever been on have been with white American girls (except for a Brazilian and a couple Mexican girls). Not too much diversity where I live is the primary reason.


----------



## gthopia94

My preferences mostly leers toward white girls. But if you're pretty enough I can take a Spanish girl.


----------



## mastercowboy

I love the eyes of Black, the lips of Japanese and the body of Russian. If you are into these categories, be my guest


----------



## Jesuszilla

All of the races










How can pick and choose just one?


----------



## MobiusX

Persephone The Dread said:


> 2012... That is the slowest reaction to a quote on this forum I have ever seen lol.


weird, I dont know why I just got it until yesterday


----------



## MobiusX

Evo1114 said:


> I find women of all races to be appealing.
> 
> Of course almost all dates I have ever been on have been with white American girls (except for a Brazilian and a couple Mexican girls). Not too much diversity where I live is the primary reason.


Brazilian girls are probably the most attractive girls, there are so many looks to them, they are amazing


----------



## k_wifler

Seems like the more races are mixed together, the better I like'em. I do have a thing for even tone and smooth skin. Big chubby faces are so gross I could gag.
The problem with using race is that the pure race people are mostly inbred, so they are less mentally and physically stable IMO.

Also, you can't be racist in attraction, because racism is hate, and attraction is love. It's immature to hate people for being ugly to you.


----------



## bad baby

tibetan sherpas ONLY.

yaks preferred, but i'll take a human provided he can run like a yak and has a nice coat of soft white fur...like a yak. i think idk. cos tbh i've never seen a yak before ._.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

k_wifler said:


> Seems like the more races are mixed together, the better I like'em. I do have a thing for even tone and smooth skin. Big chubby faces are so gross I could gag.
> The problem with using race is that the pure race people are mostly inbred, so they are less mentally and *physically stable* IMO.
> 
> Also, you can't be racist in attraction, because racism is hate, and attraction is love. It's immature to hate people for being ugly to you.


I can confirm that this is true. I am very physically unstable like one time I was talking to someone and then suddenly my matter started flickering and I was half way across the room. And then another time I was a giraffe, and then that time it was really hot and I just melted into a puddle of oil. So ****ing annoying when that happens.


----------



## Kevin001

I like all races, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## TenYears

I love women. All ethnicities, all shapes, sizes, colors. I really don't have a "race" that I prefer lol. I have noticed that some of the women I find to be really attractive are mixed race, for some reason. And it's not like I do a google search for "mixed race hot women". Although, now I might. But my point is it's not something I notice or is brought to my attention until after I notice how beautiful, and how attractive they are.


----------



## M0rbid

White meat


----------



## visualkeirockstar

My own kind only because I'm racist.


----------



## ByStorm

Race isn't that important to me but white girls I find most attracted to. Then Latin/hispanic then asian.


----------



## lost wanderer

Never cared about the race I seen beautiful girls in every race. Race is such a irrelevant thing for me.


----------



## nubly

I'm attracted to the race that has a real human vagina.


----------



## sabbath9

humans, clones, robots and droids, vulcans, romulans, klingons, martians, venusians, urani


----------



## LostinReverie

Mexicans


----------



## AngelClare

Persephone The Dread said:


> I can confirm that this is true. I am very physically unstable like one time I was talking to someone and then suddenly my matter started flickering and I was half way across the room. And then another time I was a giraffe, and then that time it was really hot and I just melted into a puddle of oil. So ****ing annoying when that happens.


You're a Wonder Twin? When are you going to get your own movie like the other superheroes?


----------



## chefdave

I find Asian girls hot. I don't mind English girls but prefer middle class ones with wholesome values, not cultural marxist whingebags who believe they can get as fat as they like and blame 'society' when men no longer find them attractive.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

AngelClare said:


> You're a Wonder Twin? When are you going to get your own movie like the other superheroes?


I'm not sure who they are but I do like purple, so this could work well.


----------



## inane

French or Russian, preferably Canadian born and raised.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I don't think I'm attracted to races per se, but certain skin tones can be a big turn-on. I don't care whether it's natural or a really, really deep tan.


----------



## M0rbid

sucks being azn


----------



## Swanhild

That image perfectly summarises the average stormfront/dailystormer/vnn etc user.


----------



## munir

Aaaaaa you must watch a lot of Asian porn  I'm joking 
I like all the races expected black, Asian, Hispanic  I'm joking again I must be a joker 
I like any race as long as I find the person attractive


----------



## Persephone The Dread

edited cause post doesn't really make sense now mods have deleted image.


----------



## marcel177

Twi'leks


----------



## M0rbid

marcel177 said:


> Twi'leks


Is that engrish?


----------



## Nathan18

The mods must be sleeping. Funny as ****, mind.


----------



## lonesomeboy

Men seem to less care about race when dating.

Women seem to care more in general. Its usually women who they don't date a particular race outright.

I wonder why? Social status thing?


----------



## lonesomeboy

Persephone The Dread said:


> @thing Not gonna quote that again but yeah *insert image quote here*
> 
> It's surprising to me for a number of reasons, but there are an almost disturbing number of guys online who are Eurasian with a white dad and Asian mum who have a racial inferiority complex, (like it's a definite trend, but hopefully a small one) and some claim their mum always criticised Asian guys. There was a guy like that on this forum too a while back. I'm not sure if he was joking though since half his posts were lies and he was always trolling. But I think that part was the truth since he brought it up repeatedly when he wasn't pretending to be a 'hot white guy.'
> 
> It got brought up a bunch online after Elliot Rodgers, and there's actually a whole subreddit devoted just to Eurasian guys that are the children of an Asian woman and a white guy and they talk pretty frequently about how awful and racist (references to colonialism and stuff) that relationship dynamic is from their point of view. I guess the biggest issue for them is that white women don't date Asian men to the same degree as the opposite. It makes for some pretty depressing reading though.
> 
> And I guess I'm not alone in thinking that:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/hapas/comments/41zj01
> 
> Everyday we move further from God's light.


Congrats to self hating Asian women for stuffing up a generation of men.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lonesomeboy said:


> Congrats to self hating Asian women for stuffing up a generation of men.


Yes I'm sure it's 100% the fault of Asian women alone. :roll God the just- attitudes of many men on this website, the bitterness, sexism and hyperfocus on women while ignoring their own ****. Truly gets to be quite repugnant. So ****ing tired of it.

And no, I'm not an Asian woman.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

lonesomeboy said:


> Men seem to less care about race when dating.
> 
> Women seem to care more in general. Its usually women who they don't date a particular race outright.
> 
> I wonder why? Social status thing?


Men seem to care less about everything when dating, women are significantly more picky and hold pretty rigid standards.


----------



## eveningbat

English speaking, Hispanics


----------



## Persephone The Dread

And to be honest I don't know why (apparently) many people aren't attracted to Asian/Eurasian guys :stu maybe they're blind? Seems shocking from my point of view.


----------



## SaladDays

M0rbid said:


> sucks being azn


The OP literally states she likes asians, dude. There are girls out there that find asian guys cute. Guys that look like they're from the ****ing middle east, kind of like I do, on the other hand, are most definitely the least desirable. Not trying to turn this into a contest or anything, I know asian guys aren't the most desirable men but you're a niche and there are girls out there who like you which is better than nothing.


----------



## SaladDays

Swanhild said:


> That image perfectly summarises the average stormfront/dailystormer/vnn etc user.


i cant believe i missed that image can you pm me telling me waht it was about please?


----------



## SaladDays

chefdave said:


> I find Asian girls hot. I don't mind English girls but prefer middle class ones with wholesome values, not cultural marxist whingebags who believe they can get as fat as they like and blame 'society' when men no longer find them attractive.


Are you implying asian girls can't be cultural marxists?


----------



## chefdave

SaladDays said:


> Are you implying asian girls can't be cultural marxists?


No, I'm saying that I don't find Cultural Marxism very attractive as its an ugly ideology that inevitably draws ugliness out of its supporters. Take the Cultural Marxist cartoon posted earlier for example, the style of presentation was absolutely revolting yet the usual suspects 'lolled' right on cue anyway because it supported their beliefs. Its also a Western invention so Western girls are more likely to subscribe to it.


----------



## SaladDays

chefdave said:


> No, I'm saying that I don't find Cultural Marxism very attractive as its an ugly ideology that inevitably draws ugliness out of its supporters. Take the Cultural Marxist cartoon posted earlier for example, the style of presentation was absolutely revolting yet the usual suspects 'lolled' right on cue anyway because it supported their beliefs. Its also a Western invention so Western girls are more likely to subscribe to it.


Depends on where they were raised, I assumed when you said "I like asian girls" you were talking about asian girls born and raised in the UK, who would probably be just as likely to be cultural marxists


----------



## Paper Samurai

SaladDays said:


> Depends on where they were raised, I assumed when you said 'I like asian girls' you were talking about asian girls born and raised in the UK, who would probably be just as likely to be cultural marxists


I'm generalising a little, but most (East-)Asian girls here in the UK are slightly conservative, some moderate and no SJW's types from what I can see. But I'm sure by pure law of averages there's bound to be a couple.

There's an innate conservatism in East Asian cultures.


----------



## SaladDays

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm generalising a little, but most (East-)Asian girls here in the UK are slightly conservative, some moderate and no SJW's types from what I can see. But I'm sure by pure law of averages there's bound to be a couple.
> 
> There's an innate conservatism in East Asian cultures.


Yeah I wasn't sure whether I wanted to bring that up or not. This is because those asian girls are a product of their parents and were raised differently to some of the white girls in the uk who grow up to be sjws, but since what chefdave was referring was a product upbringing and not race I thought it would be best to omit it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SaladDays said:


> Yeah I wasn't sure whether I wanted to bring that up or not. This is because those asian girls are a product of their parents and were raised differently to *some of the white girls in the uk who grow up to be sjws, *but since what chefdave was referring was a product upbringing and not race I thought it would be best to omit it.


For a reference point, chefdave thinks I'm a hardcore sjw. 90% must be from his point of view.


----------



## SaladDays

Persephone The Dread said:


> For a reference point, chefdave thinks I'm a hardcore sjw. 90% must be from his point of view.


Oh wow, his brain must explode every time he encounters an actual SJW then. I think some people have began using the excuse "you're an SJW" the same way SJWs use "you're a racist/sexist etc." when they can't come up with a half-decent counter-argument.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SaladDays said:


> Oh wow, his brain must explode every time he encounters an actual SJW then. I think some people have began using the excuse "you're an SJW" the same way SJWs use "you're a racist/sexist etc." when they can't come up with a half-decent counter-argument.


I am actually quite left for this website though there are a couple of people here at least (who are vocal I should say since many don't discuss things politically,) that are further left. But this website skews centre/centre right especially on social issues so. But yeah I'd love to see some really hardcore 'your fave is problematic™' sjw come here. The entertainment value would be huge.

They're dedicated you know, like the people who were trying to find issues with David Bowie just hours after he died, there are levels lol.


----------



## SaladDays

Persephone The Dread said:


> I am actually quite left for this website though there are a couple of people here at least (who are vocal I should say since many don't discuss things politically,) that are further left. But this website skews centre/centre right especially on social issues so. But yeah I'd love to see some really hardcore 'your fave is problematic™' sjw come here. The entertainment value would be huge.


It does? I always thought SAS had a nice balance of people from all po litical spectrums.



> But yeah I'd love to see some really hardcore 'your fave is problematic™' sjw come here.


Don't we already have some ?


----------



## Nernef

I'm only attracted to my own race really 99% of the time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SaladDays said:


> It does? I always thought SAS had a nice balance of people from all po litical spectrums.
> 
> Don't we already have some ?


mm maybe it's more the way that people choose to voice their opinions which confuses me. If you removed the emotional component and all the fluff generally from most discussions and broke it down to 'what do you think should be done about X' you'd get a better idea.

Also I don't think so, we certainly used to, but no one now as extreme as the extremes I'm talking about haha.


----------



## Dre12

What I don't understand about @chefdave and his comments in this thread is the implication that 'cultural Marxists' are more prevalent in the working classes. I don't find that to be true at all. The hard left tend to be middle class and are often university educated. That is the demography that would be engaged in such a high minded and calculated political ideology.

The term was in recent times popularised from the justification that Anders Breivik gave for murderering all those kids. Not a good look Davey boy.


----------



## chefdave

Dre12 said:


> What I don't understand about @chefdave and his comments in this thread is the implication that 'cultural Marxists' are more prevalent in the working classes. I don't find that to be true at all. The hard left tend to be middle class and are often university educated. That is the demography that would be engaged in such a high minded and calculated political ideology.
> 
> The term was in recent times popularised from the justification that Anders Breivik gave for murderering all those kids. Not a good look Davey boy.


Congrats on making my ever growing ignore list. It will be a pleasure to avoid bilge like this in future.


----------



## Dre12

chefdave said:


> Congrats on making my ever growing ignore list. It will be a pleasure to avoid bilge like this in future.


Why do you keep using the term Dave? It refers to the insidious spreading of Marxist ideology through institutions like universities and government departments to start a trickle down effect. Breivik claimed those kids were being groomed at a left wing political camp to achieve those ends.


----------



## lonesomeboy

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yes I'm sure it's 100% the fault of Asian women alone. :roll God the just- attitudes of many men on this website, the bitterness, sexism and hyperfocus on women while ignoring their own ****. Truly gets to be quite repugnant. So ****ing tired of it.
> 
> And no, I'm not an Asian woman.


not saying ALL Asian women, just the self hating white worshiping ones. I don't think its wrong to call them out. Its a real problem in the Asian community.


----------



## lonesomeboy

Persephone The Dread said:


> And to be honest I don't know why (apparently) many people aren't attracted to Asian/Eurasian guys :stu maybe they're blind? Seems shocking from my point of view.


Its pretty easy answer really if you live in a Western country.

Do you think Asians males have a positive image in the West? Do you think they have "positive" stereotypes that depicts them as sexually desirable human beings?
What is the usual portrayal of Asian men in the popular culture/media?


----------



## SusanStorm

I've only dated white norwegian guys, but that's because there aren't really that much diversity going on here. The guys that are of another race are usually refugees who are really religious and just from a totally different culture and that's the reason I wouldn't date them. Other than that I don't have a preference. I've seen attractive men from all races. 

Sent fra min HTC One M9 via Tapatalk


----------



## nubly

lonesomeboy said:


> What is the usual portrayal of Asian men in the popular culture/media?


They go kung fu crazy on you.


----------



## Maverick34

White... but if a certain girl of another race catches my attention, she's welcome also 

PS. Asian here


----------



## vela

All of them? But I am more attracted to minds anyway. Really what's on the outside doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Maverick34

vela said:


> All of them? But I am more attracted to minds anyway. Really what's on the outside doesn't matter to me.


Same [email protected] minds. She just has to be cute enough to cuddle with


----------



## 2Milk

I'm attracted to women of any race as long as they're hot.


----------



## marcel177

M0rbid said:


> Is that engrish?


Starwars language and English = Engrish

Guess so...


----------



## the collector

All races...but I prefer white women..the white man rules this country....I want me a white woman.I'm black btw.. and a head banging METALHEAD.And no...basketball isn't my favorite sport...I adore BASEBALL.And I prefer proper grammar over slang.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## M0rbid

White meat, yum


----------



## WhiteKitty

I always had a thing for black straight hair and introverted culture, so....I naturally gravitate towards Asians lol. Most of all though, a smart guy who has a good moral head on his shoulders and doesn't act like a moron was most important....but both is better xp...which isn't too hard since Asian culture is more about brains. Of course though, there are exceptions.....met some really childish and immature asian guys, let's not forget the ones who want to marry their anime pillows over a real girl.


----------



## BJam

All of them. Only ever dated white women though.


----------



## lost wanderer

Human race, I really don't care about race, I seen hot girls in every race. I'm a black guy, but I have only dated one Asian girl.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Vulcan.


----------



## givinganonion

I may have already posted here, but here's my view:

I'm open-minded, but generally I like being around non-whites more than whites, especially if those white people are American, even though I'm also a white American. Then cultural differences become something fun to talk about and deal with. 

Starting from grad school, I've gone black and haven't gone back.


----------



## JustThisGuy

acidicwithpanic said:


> Vulcan.


Is it Vulcans or just Spock?











marcel177 said:


> Twi'leks


Hell yea! Humans are ok, but Twi'leks are the hottest race.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Aayla Secura and Darth Talon. >


----------



## ScorchedEarth

WhiteKitty said:


> let's not forget the ones who want to marry their anime pillows over a real girl.


I think they'd change their minds pretty quick if you showed any interest whatsoever.


----------



## theotherone

None. When you usually care about yourself enough the answer is none. We are human 1st and there's requirements


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Pretty much any girls that hate Asian guys.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I'm white and I like any race of girls. Like for me, I think it would be cool to date an asian or an hispanic girl. I will admit, i'm not really into black girls too much. But i'm open to dating almost any race.


----------



## monotonous

hot and white guys


----------



## AFoundLady

race isn't really an issue, guys of any race can be attractive..generally, more into white or brown guys tho


----------



## Fun Spirit

Hot anime guys; D 
LOL

Seriously I never been attracted to a race. This is why I identify myself as Asexual. But even so I natually like my own people. Blacks. Everyone else is second except Whites. They don't make the list.


----------



## InFlames

Tiny Latin American girls.And Indian women they are so adorable and I love jet black hair.


----------



## Arbre

All of them.


----------



## nubly

InFlames said:


> Tiny Latin American girls.And Indian women they are so adorable and I love jet black hair.


Sex with very short women is awkward though.


----------



## mark88

If you're living in one race country, you don't have to bother about this.


----------



## InFlames

nubly said:


> Sex with very short women is awkward though.


 I love it.5 feet tall is perfect.for me.. I'm 5 11 though not 6 3


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

eww, why the **** is this thread back.


----------



## thtmansam

I'd date pretty much any race a long as i find her attractive in some way, but i also have a thing for dominican girls

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## sospecial21

Just found this site and saw this post, so I thought that i would answer. I'm white and pretty much have dated black men since I was 17, now 36. Its just a preference and who I'm attracted to. However alot of white men have given me alot of grief over my preference and I never understood why. I say like who you like and love who you love whether black,white,purple,yellow,gay,straight,transgender. Just be happy with yourself


----------



## theCARS1979

Im attracted to carcasian and spanish like girls
there is nothing that's racial behind this


----------



## Vanishing Dreams

sospecial21 said:


> Just found this site and saw this post, so I thought that i would answer. I'm white and pretty much have dated black men since I was 17, now 36. Its just a preference and who I'm attracted to. However alot of white men have given me alot of grief over my preference and I never understood why. I say like who you like and love who you love whether black,white,purple,yellow,gay,straight,transgender. Just be happy with yourself


Opposite for me. I remember my sister and her friends nearly losing their minds when I said I never been interested in black girls. Not my fault they simply just doesn't do anything for me, I have no beef and issues towards them whatsoever and I do find some of them beautiful, the attraction is just different.


----------



## SunnyLi

I'm going to post without looking at anyones answer and guess most people said white and asian...

We mixed girls are all alone


----------



## Cronos

(I'm a black guy for reference.) 

I've been attracted to women from many races. However, I would be quicker to pursue something with a white woman. Of the very few women who have shown any sort of interest in me, most of the time they've been white. As a result I guess I've been conditioned to gravitate towards white women.


----------



## jiggy79

I'm attracted to just about any race of women but I predominantly like Mexican women and that's because I was surrounded by them since I was a little kid until this current day. I just love their passion, the way they walk and talk, its a beautiful thing to see :grin2:


----------



## Fangirl96

I was always into white guys, but then i got into asians and now i dont know if i can ever get back to white guys, lol. I've always been into cute "pretty guys" i suppose, so asians fit that very well. Atleast celebrities.


----------



## distancedguy

I'm into Asian, Latina, and White girls.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

vela said:


> All of them? But I am more attracted to minds anyway. Really what's on the outside doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Chelsalina

Asian men/women  I'd pretty much date anyone if I'm attracted to them but Asians exclusively for marriage


----------



## HenDoggy

White goth chicks the most I guess


----------



## Mattsy94

I've a thing for Eastern Europeans (Russian, Polish, Ukranian, Romanian etc.) It's the accent mostly.


----------



## kivi

I don't have a preference on this. Though, in where I live, I mostly see medium/olive skinned brunette people. There are a few Asian-like or pale people but I rarely see black people here.


----------



## twitchy666

*Off-Road Rally*

small models

and fullsize

does that mean clothing to you?


----------



## bbarn

atm caucasian women


----------



## Plasma

Caucasian females (I like a pale skin tone), but also Asians as well (specifically Korean and Japanese.)


----------



## lealealea

Hispanic for me. Dark eyes, black hair, tan, easygoing... hmmm.


----------



## sajs

Chicks



lealealea said:


> Hispanic for me. Dark eyes, black hair, tan, easygoing... hmmm.


If you drop "tan" we've got a deal.


----------



## RobinTurnaround

I find pale skin pretty attractive but I can't help finding black guys cute as well. I think I don't like the middle things too much...


----------



## Alkalinity

Black guys. My parents would kill me if I ever was with one though.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

alkalinity said:


> black guys. *my parents would kill me if i ever was with one though*.


lmfao.


----------



## StephCurry

idgaf what race she is as long as I find her attractive. Don't have a preference


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Dark hair and eyes and lighter skin so statistically more Asians than anything else. Oh wait, have I already responded to this thread? :um


----------



## cybernaut

1.Arab (#1 preference)
2.Persian
3.Black (West&East Africans preferably...)
4.Asians (Pakistanis, Cambodians, Malaysians)

I never thought Asians would gravitate towards me...but that changed after I visited countries like Malaysia& Cambodia.I used to go crazy over Hispanic guys during my pre-college days(11-19 years old)..but not anymore for reasons unknown.


----------



## JustThisGuy

This is probably the same answer I gave pages and maybe months or years earlier in this thread: I find women can be attractive in so many ways. I realize ethnicity holds distinct features that can create predilections for people--and that's fine, I guess--but feel it's limiting. So I'm glad I don't really have an ethnic preference or anything. I do understand that people are maybe answering with how they lean and not being an absolute about it. I also realize that when you date someone, whatever features they have going on can carry into future relationships. Similar hair or look in general. So I'm not saying someone's shallow or something if they do have a preference.


----------



## mattingly94

Race is not as important to me as finding a good woman with a good heart. One who complements me as I do for her. Thats all I need


----------



## farfegnugen

probably 5k but really want to try a marathon at some point. I am not sure I have a preference for women. They all look good to me.


----------



## vicente

Not to be a race collector, but I want to do a full marathon, 50k bike ride, a ginger*, and a Latina. Not the same day.

*day walkers are fine too


----------



## harryshyuna

OneLove21 said:


> 1.Arab (#1 preference)
> 2.Persian
> 3.Black (West&East Africans preferably...)
> 4.Asians (Pakistanis, Cambodians, Malaysians)
> 
> I never thought Asians would gravitate towards me...but that changed after I visited countries like Malaysia& Cambodia.I used to go crazy over Hispanic guys during my pre-college days(11-19 years old)..but not anymore for reasons unknown.


Why west& East Africans? I see a lot of people say that and I'm curious why.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainy Cakes

I never thought about excluding other races. When things happen they just happen. I always found distinct features particular to races attractive.


----------



## Valley

I like all race


----------



## Kevin001

RobinTurnaround said:


> I find pale skin pretty attractive but I can't help finding black guys cute as well. I think I don't like the middle things too much...


What does middle things mean? Lol. Mixed people?


----------



## RobinTurnaround

Kevin001 said:


> What does middle things mean? Lol. Mixed people?


I rather meant tanned people or so


----------



## Kevin001

RobinTurnaround said:


> I rather meant tanned people or so


Oh ok, everyone has their preference .


----------



## ljubo

Every race that is not white. 

Especially black girls are fantastic.


----------



## Svarog11

Middle Eastern guys


...said no girl ever


----------



## hypestyle

I'm attracted to all kinds of women. But so far, none have ever been openly attractive to me.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Any race or ethnicity. 

I tend to be attracted to cute and petite girls.


----------



## AFoundLady

I've seen attractive guys from all race. Don't really have a racial preference, any race can be attractive.

Currently though, leaning more towards white guys with dark hair.


----------



## Iberian

Only people of my race: white.


----------



## rdrr

5K, 10K, half


----------



## DontBelieveTheTruth

Any.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Khajit and orc. But khajiit is the best.

Imagine the interracial.


----------

